# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Prvo privatno rodilište u RH-počela gradnja

## TinnaZ

> Gradi se prvo privatno rodilište u Hrvatskoj
> Iako investitor ne spominje rokove, prvo privatno rodilište do proljeća bi moglo biti »pod krovom«. Uslijedit će unutrašnje opremanje, a za godinu dana - otvorenje
> Prvo privatno rodilište u Hrvatskoj gradi se na Svetom Duhu, u blizini istoimene bolnice, zajedno s nizom luksuznih urbanih vila. Investitor, poznati zagrebački ginekolog, inače zaposlen u državnoj bolnici, doslovce je zamolio Vjesnikovu novinarku da trenutačno ne piše o njegovu projektu, jer su mu svi dosadašnji napisi stvorili probleme. Kakve? Nazvao ih je jalom, a iskazuju mu ga »politički neistomišljenici«, iako on nema ništa s politikom.
> Ističe da ništa nije sporno u njegovoj inicijativi u kojoj je i njegova supruga, liječnica u privatnom sektoru, a tu je i kći koja kroči očevim stopama. Za pisanje će biti, kako dodaje, vrijeme čim bolnica bude pod krovom...
> Protivnici privatnog rodilišta imaju stručno-medicinske, a neki i primjedbe ideološke prirode, tvrdi naš po želji anonimni sugovornik, iako mu je ime, nema dugo, objavljeno. Sve je po zakonu, ima sve »papire« (dozvole), čak i jamstva Grada Zagreba za kredit. Dr. Zvonimir Šostar, pročelnik zagrebačkog Ureda za rad, zdravstvo, socijalnu politiku i branitelje, kaže da je Grad dao punu podršku gradnji privatnog rodilišta, jer to znači jačanje konkurencije i bolju zdravstvenu uslugu. Nepoznato mu je li od Grada dobio i kredite ili jamstva za njih, jer riječ je o - kako kaže - velikoj investiciji.
> Zdravstvene vlasti su svojedobno tvrdile da rodilišni medicinski sektor mora biti pod nadzorom državne ustanove, jer privatnici nisu mogli u svojim ambulantama raditi velike operacije, primjerice carski rez. U slučaju komplikacije rodilja hitno mora u bolnicu gdje imaju operacijske dvorane, pogon s potrebnom opremom i kadrovima, a dok dođe do tamo svašta se može dogoditi. Sadašnji zakoni, međutim, dopuštaju privatnu specijalnu bolnicu koja može biti i rodilište, pri čemu mora zadovoljavati vrlo stroge kriterije, imati svu potrebnu opremu i specijaliste koji će opskrbiti rodilju i bebu svime što imaju državna rodilišta, i više od toga.
> Primjedbe da će u tom rodilištu moći rađati samo žene bogataša stoje, ali uvijek je bilo tako, bez obzira na sustav, da su oni koji mogu platiti imali bolje uvjete smještaja (vlastita kupaonica, »rooming in«, TV), sukladno tome i bolju podvorbu, hranu, posteljinu, itd. Danas u mnogim hrvatskim rodilištima, a i u bolnicama drugih specijalnosti, postoje apartmani za platiše što, budimo praktični, znači više mjesta u običnim sobama.
> Nema dvojbe da su i liječnici prema »posebnim« pacijentima strpljiviji, iako to nipošto ne priznaju, a takve sumnje ih ljute. No, privatni pacijenti pune rupe u prelimitiranim bolničkim proračunima.
> Investitor prvog privatnog rodilišta nije govorio o rokovima, ali s proljećem ono bi moglo biti pod krovom, a slijedi unutrašnje uređivanje i opremanje, dakle za godinu dana, kako je već i objavljeno. Buduće mame, neke od njih, mogu početi planirati. Tu će se moći rađati prirodnim putem i »alternativno«, u vodi i uz suvremene metode koje omogućavaju bezbolnije i lakše rađanje. Vlasnik budućeg rodilišta navodi još da je posjetio mnoga privatna rodilišta u inozemstvu, a zanimljivo je to da u Velikoj Britaniji nema privatnih rodilišta. Bogatašice, naime, tamo rađaju kod kuće uz cijeli tim i opremu koja se pripremi na zakazani termin...
> Biserka Lovrić


link:
http://www.vjesnik.hr/html/2006/12/0....asp?r=tem&c=2

----------


## TinnaZ

nadam se da će biti poznato po većem broju prirodnih poroda od prosjeka, a ne po većem broju carskih rezova.
Inače, pozdravljam svaku vrstu konkurencije, pa tako i ovu.

----------

daj boze....

----------


## navi

Za mene je otvaranje privatnog rodilišta apsolutno pozitivno i pozdravljam inicijativu!

----------


## TinnaZ

mene veseli u smislu da ćeš tamo valjda barem moći platiti da te nitko ne dira bez prijeke potrebe, pa makar to bilo i masno.
A voljela bih i kada bi barem neke od ovdje spominjanih u dobrom svjetlu primalja, naklonjenih prirodnim porodima - imale tamo angažman. Pa da možemo legalno na porodu imati osoblje koje preferiramo.
A tko želi elektivni carski, to je na njegovu savjest isto kao i sve druge medicinske intervencije.

----------


## Maxime

Ne znam sto bi dala da docekam porod u privatnom rodilistu, rado cu im doci 'demonstrirati' prirodan porod na otvorenju   :Grin:

----------


## bertha

Ma koji idiotizam - privatno rodiliste... a ljudi moji, ka da ne znamo svi koji je standard u Lijepoj nasoj... naravno, to ce biti samo za zgrtanje love i za supruge hrvatske "elite", a male ljude ko sljivi... pa ne bi smilo tako bit, kriteriji bi tribali bit jednaki za sve... ko kaze da je vridniji porod neke zene jer ima vise novca od neke druge?! tribalo bi se okrenit na drugu bandu i razmisljat kako da se napravi nesto sta bi bilo dostupno svima, a ne samo odabranima... 
Ja iman jako lipu uspomenu sa svog poroda, ali dosta njih nema. Jako je bitno osoblje. U rodilistu san upoznala i zena koje su dogovorile epiduralnu, da bi ih ogadilo kada su dosle na sam porod, pa zena koje su ostavili same u boxu i otisli piti kavu, da bi dosli na sam izgon i uvatili bebu u zadnji tren da ne padne na pod. Sa mnon su cilo vrime bili i MM i dokt i sestre... i to mi je puno znacilo... S druge strane, ima zena koje su prezadivljene sobon i sam porod, trudnoca i sve prije i nakon je veliki teret za njih... jedna moja vrsnjakinja, koju san upoznala u rodilistu, je rekla da je radala nizasta i iskljucivo je trazila carski, misleci da je nakon carskog nista nece boliti, a bebu je donila roda. Zalosno je da ce upravo takvoj vecini biti pristupacan komoditet takvog privatnog rodilista!!!

----------


## Deaedi

Zasto bi molim te lijepo to bio idiotizam, bertha?????
Stvarno mi nije jasno zasto nekome smeta ako netko zeli odabrati gdje i kako ce roditi? I kakve veze ima sada sto je to rodiliste? Isto tako bi mogli reci da tko moze voditi trudnocu kod privatnog ginekologa, s obzirom na ovaj nas standard???

Stvarno, ljudski jal je nevjerojatan!!!
Zasto se misli da ce tamo radjati samo tajkunice i jet-set??? I ja bi rado tamo radjala, a po primanjima spadam u prosjek. Ali, ako zelim tamo, odrecicu se drugih stvari, uci u minus, uzeti kredit - zasto bi nekoga to bilo briga, ne mogu vjerovati. :shock:

----------


## Arwen

složila bi se sa Deadi,pa koliko ljudi znam šta dižu kredite za pireve i ostala čaščenja zašto bi onda bilo čudno dići kredit za porod
po meni puno bolja investicija

----------


## Maxime

Ma mislim zbilja bertha, cemu naziv 'idiotizam'  :shock: Ukoliko se zbilja otvori privatno rodiliste u HR, koje ce sigurno primiti svaku roditelju koja je voljna platiti za odredjen nivo usluge, drzavno bolnice ce se morat upristojit jer nece biti toliko prostora za 'plave kuverte'. Nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto bi u drzavnoj bolnici dodatno morala placati kad bi na kraju krajeva imala isti smjestaj, istu losu hranu i morala se boriti s neljubaznim osobljem kao kad bi isla 'regularnim putem'. Moj moto je 'cist racun, duga ljubav', u privatnoj klinici barem unaprijed znas sto mozes ucekivati i ukoliko se obveze klinike ne ispuzne, barem se imas kome zaliti ... Tko voli neka izvoli   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

pozitivna strana je to i što će se stvoriti konkurencija bolnici

ja bi digla kredit bez sumnje pa da je i 5000,00€ porod, mada sumnjam u toliki iznos

----------


## anima

Ajme baš sam se razveselila  :D  nadam se da ćeme držati kao kap vode na dlanu i tretirati kao kraljicu   8)  A nadam se i nekom apartmanu gdje bi bili svi zajedno, beba, mm, seka i moja visost  :D Koliko god koštalo! 

p.s. i ja sam prosjek

----------


## bertha

> Ma mislim zbilja bertha, cemu naziv 'idiotizam'  :shock: Ukoliko se zbilja otvori privatno rodiliste u HR, koje ce sigurno primiti svaku roditelju koja je voljna platiti za odredjen nivo usluge, drzavno bolnice ce se morat upristojit jer nece biti toliko prostora za 'plave kuverte'. Nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto bi u drzavnoj bolnici dodatno morala placati kad bi na kraju krajeva imala isti smjestaj, istu losu hranu i morala se boriti s neljubaznim osobljem kao kad bi isla 'regularnim putem'. Moj moto je 'cist racun, duga ljubav', u privatnoj klinici barem unaprijed znas sto mozes ucekivati i ukoliko se obveze klinike ne ispuzne, barem se imas kome zaliti ... Tko voli neka izvoli


Rekla san "idiotizam" jer smatran da svi imaju pravo za pristojan i prirodan porod, di te tretiraju ka kraljicu. Ja san imala takav i bez privatnog rodilista i kredita, ali ima ih puno koji nisu jer, kako kazes, nisu imali za stavit u plavu kuvertu.

----------


## bertha

> Maxime prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma mislim zbilja bertha, cemu naziv 'idiotizam'  :shock: Ukoliko se zbilja otvori privatno rodiliste u HR, koje ce sigurno primiti svaku roditelju koja je voljna platiti za odredjen nivo usluge, drzavno bolnice ce se morat upristojit jer nece biti toliko prostora za 'plave kuverte'. Nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto bi u drzavnoj bolnici dodatno morala placati kad bi na kraju krajeva imala isti smjestaj, istu losu hranu i morala se boriti s neljubaznim osobljem kao kad bi isla 'regularnim putem'. Moj moto je 'cist racun, duga ljubav', u privatnoj klinici barem unaprijed znas sto mozes ucekivati i ukoliko se obveze klinike ne ispuzne, barem se imas kome zaliti ... Tko voli neka izvoli  
> 
> 
> Rekla san "idiotizam" jer smatran da svi imaju pravo za pristojan i prirodan porod, di te tretiraju ka kraljicu. Ja san imala takav i bez privatnog rodilista i kredita, ali ima ih puno koji nisu jer, kako kazes, nisu imali za stavit u plavu kuvertu.


ma nesto mi komp steka pa mi se gasi svako malo,pa moran rascipkat post... tila san rec, da ni ja nisan imala za plavu kuvertu, ali san imala sricu da su mi u zd rodilistu izasli max u susret. S druge strane, u tom istom rodilistu su zenu ostavili samu u boxu do izgona. Zalosno je to i ljuti me sta se niko nije diga i oglasija da se promini sve to, cili taj sustav. Po sebi znan da je masu faktora bitno kako ti porod ne bi osta u losem sjecanju. Sinoc san bas pricala sa MMom, da bi ja i drugu bebu... mislin, kada Chiara poraste, za god-dvi... ali ima ih dosta koje kazu, nikad vise... ne radi boli, nego radi svih onih popratnih stvari... i zasto bi u tim trenucima neka zena bila manje ili vise vridna jer nema il ima novca... znan da su to dicja posla i da svi zivimo od para, ali zar stvarno nemas pravo na ljudsko dostojanstvo ako ih nemas??!?! ok, vi mozete dignit kredit, ja se mogu snac na drugi nacin, neko treci na treci, ali sta je s onim zenama koje se nikako ne mogu snac i koje ce bit prisiljene ostat na milost i nemilost bolnickom osoblju... zasto te zene nemaju pravo na sve te super cool uvjete ka i one koje placaju to privatno rodiliste??? tribali bi bit jednaki kriteriji za sve... i nemojte svatit ka da san vas osudila il nesto slicno s tim sta san rekla da je to idiotizam, osudila san tog ginekologa koji je dosa na tu ideju da otvori privatno rodiliste jer je to napravija i radi iskljucivo iz egoisticnih razloga... a to sigurno nisu savrseni okolni faktori za porod zene!!!  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

bertha imaš pravo, svaka žena bi trebala imati pravo na dostojan porod
eto Rode su pokušale, usaglašen je prijedlog izmjena bolnica i završio u ladici skupljati prašinu

lako je prominiti zakon (smiš-ne smiš) u odnosu na ljude
kako promjeniti bahate i nehumane doktore, kojim sankcijama kad je ginekologa ionako premalo, ili bezobrazne sestre čiji sam poziv medicinske sestre je označen kao iznimno human, kako?   :Sad:

----------


## marta

pravo pitanje glasi kako promijeniti zene koje idu u bolnicu "da ih porode"...

----------


## MGrubi

> pravo pitanje glasi kako promijeniti zene koje idu u bolnicu "da ih porode"...


vratiti im vjeru u žensko tijelo

----------


## Hera

> Zalosno je to i ljuti me sta se niko nije diga i oglasija da se promini sve to, cili taj sustav. 
> 
> zasto te zene nemaju pravo na sve te super cool uvjete ka i one koje placaju to privatno rodiliste??? tribali bi bit jednaki kriteriji za sve... 
> 
>  osudila san tog ginekologa koji je dosa na tu ideju da otvori privatno rodiliste jer je to napravija i radi iskljucivo iz egoisticnih razloga... a to sigurno nisu savrseni okolni faktori za porod zene!!!


Ne bih se složila baš sa svime. Mislim da je sve ovdje malo krivo postavljeno.

Vjerujem da se SVI slažemo da SVAKA žena ima pravo na dostojanstven porod i takve uvjete. Nitko to neće poreći. 

Vjerujem da konkurencija može stvoriti čuda - uostalom, zar naši liječnici po bolnicama ne mijenjaju stavove zadnjih godina otkad postoji privatna praksa? Sve ćešće se mogu čuti pohvale na njihov račun, kao i to da su se neki izvikali na pacijenta koji je pokušao "popraviti" stvar turajući kovertu. Isto tako će i privatno rodilište donijeti neke novosti koje će prihvatiti i uvesti i državna jer ih za sada teško uvode (npr. porodi na stolčiću, u vodi, uporaba lopti, rooming in..).

I nije istina da se nitko nije digao da se promijeni čitav sustav - što Rode rade onda zadnjih 5 godina? Pa i zahvaljujući njima, kao i mnogim primaljama i liječnicima kojima je bitno dostojanstvo pacijenta, neke su se stvari pomakle u raznim bolnicama (ne samo rodilištima). Npr. uglavnom sve žene koje su prije par godina rodile u Vž i opet sada, kažu da su to sasvim dva različita svijeta, naravno, novo iskustvo je pozitivnije (ne znači da nema negativnih, ali manje).

A što se tiče pitanja love, sorry, ali surova stvarnost je ovdje kao i na svakom drugom području života - koliko para, toliko muzike sad živimo u društvu kapitalizma. 

A možda je to taj doktor napravio iz vlastitog egoizma (i ja sam čula puno lošeg o njemu osobno, vlastito iskustvo nemam, ne mogu znati koliko je to točno), međutim, mi to ne možemo znati i osuđivati tu ideju na takav način - to bi onda značilo, da svatko od nas, bez obzira koji posao radi, ako se bori da živi bolje i da omogući svojoj obitelji dostojanstven život ili i nešto više od toga, to čini iz vlastitog egoizma. Po tome bi svi obrtnici ili vlasnici bilo kakve manje ili veće firme bili egoisti, a s time se ne mogu složiti.

Ja se slažem da naš sustav nije na razini kakvoj treba biti, vjerujem da se popravlja svakim danom koliko je moguće, smatram da se svakom pacijentu treba omogućiti dostojanstvo i da se za to svi trebamo i dalje boriti, a ako netko želi tretman koji je i malo više od toga, nek plati više, kao i za svaku drugu stvar u životu. A isto tako, svaki vid poštene konkurencije je zdrav, čak i ako ima nekad u tome malo egoizma - a to nikad ne možeš sa sigurnošću znati.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ja mislim da se svi slažemo da svaka žena ima pravo na human pristup i poštovanje, bez obzira da li rađa u državnom ili privatnom rodilištu. Ali isto tako mislim da konkurencija može napraviti više nego 100 zakona i dopisa.
Samo oni koji su članovi znaju stvarno koliko je truda i koraka učinjeno zadnjih godina u naporima da se situacija u rodilištima barem za jedan korak pomakne na bolje. Konkurencija među rodilištima može u tome samo pomoći.
Sjetite se koliko e čekalo u ambulantama dok nisu bile privatizirane. Od kada jesu, ja kod svoga ginekologa nikada više nisam čeka duže od 15min. na red.
Što se tiče samih intervenicija, privatno rodilište nije garancija da će ih biti manje. Ali se nadam da ćeš tamo moći platiti da "te puste na miru" ili bez osude i pokude izraziti svoju želju za prirodnim porodom ... za alternativnim položajima, stolčićem, kadom, strunjačama, i ne znam čime još ...npr. ogradicama da majke mogu imati bebu uz sebe na krevetu.
A ono što sam sigurna da neće biti šamaranja žena dok plaču u tranziciji, da neće biti "trebali ste mislite da boli dok ste ga radili" i sličnih nedopustivih ponašanja. 
Nadam se da će tada skunuti prašinu sa kada u nekim našim državnim rodilištima, koje sada stoje neiskorištene.
No, isto tako mislm da će tamo biti više "naručenih" carskih, iako se nadam da se varam.
Konkurencija uvijek donosi korisnicima dobro, neposredno ili posredno.

----------


## aries24

ja se samo bojim da to ne bi značilo još gore uvjete za rodilje u državnim rodilištima
tamo je osoblje već dovoljno arogantno (uopćavam, znam) i kad tamo neka rodilja počne "zanovijetati" sa izostankom intervencija samo bi se mogli još izderati što onda radi kod njih, nek izvoli u privatno rodilište sa svojim specijalnim željama   :Rolling Eyes:  
ja bih rekla da je riječko rodilište ta konkurencija koju spominjete, ali ne vidim da je dovela do nekih bitnih pomaka u ostalim rodilištima (mislim prvenstveno na kade u zg jer je i više nego očito da su žene zainteresirane za porod u vodi)

----------


## TinnaZ

ah, ne znam što da kažem na to ... ja sam i u državnom obukla se i otišla u drugo rodilište nakon naprimjerengo prijema, da je bilo privatnog otišla bih u privatno, ovako sam riskirala da mi i u ovom drugom zatvore vrata.

----------


## Felix

> ja se samo bojim da to ne bi značilo još gore uvjete za rodilje u državnim rodilištima
> tamo je osoblje već dovoljno arogantno (uopćavam, znam) i kad tamo neka rodilja počne "zanovijetati" sa izostankom intervencija samo bi se mogli još izderati što onda radi kod njih, nek izvoli u privatno rodilište sa svojim specijalnim željama


i ja se toga bojim :/

----------


## TinnaZ

> aries24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja se samo bojim da to ne bi značilo još gore uvjete za rodilje u državnim rodilištima
> tamo je osoblje već dovoljno arogantno (uopćavam, znam) i kad tamo neka rodilja počne "zanovijetati" sa izostankom intervencija samo bi se mogli još izderati što onda radi kod njih, nek izvoli u privatno rodilište sa svojim specijalnim željama  
> 
> 
> i ja se toga bojim :/


 ja mislim da ne mogu biti arogantniji nego jesu, i da je ovo stanje sada vrhunac ... te se nadam da može biti samo bolje od toga. Kao da im treba privatno rodilište da bi imali opravdanje za takvo ponašenje. Manjak konkurencije nikada nije vodio do toga da se netko osvijesti i bude bolji, vođen logikom da je eto jedini izbor pacijentima pa treba dati najbolje od sebe.

----------


## aries24

konkurencija je dobra tamo gdje netko ima izravne koristi od onog što radi, sumnjam da si ovi u drž. rodilištima žele još više rodilja i k tome se još više potruditi oko njih (čitaj: ponašati se ljudski) uz istu plaću  :/ 
daj bože da sam u krivu

----------


## mamma Juanita

a ja se bojim da će to biti ono što je Saradadevii jednom nazvala "osmijeh koji se skupo plaća".
ako rodilište otvaraju isti ljudi koji čitav život rade u sustavu koji ne poznaje ništa drugo doli "vođenje poroda" i interventni pristup porodu, onda ne očekujem neku veliku razliku u pristupu.
osim u tom "osmijehu" i lijepo upakiranim intervencijicama, plus naravno ljepša ambalaža-ugodniji prostor, klopa itd.
a meni to recimo nije uopće na vrhu liste prioriteta.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja očekujem da te nitko ne izvrijeđa ako kažeš da nećeš epiziotomiju ili rano rezanje pupkovine ili nešto deseto. Nego da dobiješ lijepo upakirani osmijeh, makar ga prethodno morala platiti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa ja to i inače očekujem, mislim da me nitko ne vrijeđa.
ali da će se voditi naučenim i ispraksiranim, sigurno hoće.
meni ta pristojnost  (koja se skupo plaća) nije ni blizu dovoljna, a ni nešto posebno ushićujuća.
baš zato što smatram da je to nešto što bi se trebalo podrazumijevati.
a za to je kriv i mentalitet i povijest i "svašta nešto"...

----------


## Felix

mislim da juanita hoce reci da mozda nece biti vrijedjanja, ali ako kazes da ne bi ovo ili ono, na kraju ces to ipak dobiti, ali upakirano u lijep osmijeh i ljubazno objasnjavanje zasto je to jaako vazno uciniti. 
otprilike nesto slicno cesto citam u pricama s poroda u stranim rodilistima. slican paket opreme kao kod nas (nema brijanja i klistira, ali ima i dripa i vodenjaka i epiziotomije i sl.), samo uz siiirok osmijeh. pa se nakon svega osjecas nesto bolje.
al u samoj sustini, razlika i nije bas velika.

----------


## TinnaZ

sumnjam.
Zašto. Zato što su i sada već rodilje koje traže drugačiji tretman (čak i u drž. rodilištima) počele i dobivati drugačiji pristup. Ostale koje ništa ne traže, dobiju standardni paket. Mislim da to što pišete, će dobiti one koje neće tražiti i neće znati točno što žele.

----------


## Deaedi

Citala sam neki dan u 24h, da bi cijena poroda trebala biti oko 2000EUR-a, slicnio kao u susjednim zemljama.

----------


## Marko

Vidim da ovdje vecinu cine mame, tako da se bojim ponesto napisati na ovu temu :/ 

Uglavnom, evo razmisljanje jednog buduceg tate u vezi privatnog rodilista.

Sto se tice tretiranja zena pri porodu na isti nacin u potpunosti se slazem sa svima vama, medjutim... nazalost toga ce biti sve manje i manje (nazalost). Izabrali smo kapitalizam, a jedino mi Hrvati znamo dobro unistiti svaki sustav koji se pojavi kod nas, pa tako cemo uskoro doslovno imati "ako imas novaca bit ce sve u redu, a ako nemas krepaj na cesti". Dobro... ne bas doslovno, ali....
Mislim, pogledajte da se vec sada uvelo dopunsko zdr. osiguranje, svakim danom se sve vise i vise kresu prava bolesnika iako se to zapakirava u "mjere koje ce dovesti do boljitka svih pacijenata"   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Zar nije za pretpostaviti da cemo u bliskoj buducnosti placati svaki lijek ili barem sudjelovati sa barem 50% troskova, da cemo ucestvovati u svim pregledima koje cemo vrsiti u bolnicama itd?

Na kraju krajeva svima ce biti svejedno da li ce nesto obaviti privatno i platiti 30% vecu cijenu ili ce ici u drzavne bolnice i placati pola cijene.
Primjera radi... frend u Chicagu je isao na MR bubrega. Na kraju pregleda je dobio racun na 15000$, od cega 13000$ pokriva njegovo zdrv. osiguranje, a ostalo treba platiti u roku 8 dana. Zar zbilja mislimo da ce kod nas zdrv. osiguranje ostati ovakvo kakvo je za vijeke vijekova? Nekak sumnjam   :Sad:  

Ja cu svakako svojoj supruzi omoguciti da ide u buducnosti roditi u privatnu kliniku i hvala dragom Bogu da imamo i mozemo, ali opet mi je s druge strane zao onih koji ne mogu i zbog toga mi nije drago.
Ali... zar nismo sami '90 godina izabrali ovo?

Eto... nadam se da necu sada dobiti zabranu pisanja i izrazavanja svojeg misljenja jer ipak pisem o porodima i cuvanju trudnoce o kojoj znam jedino iz druge ruke   :Embarassed:  


E da... i jos jedna stvar koja me uzasno ljuti   :Evil or Very Mad:   U HR ne mozemo pohraniti pupcanu vrpcu nigdje na cuvanje, pa ako ce ne daj Boze ikada zatrebati nasoj bebici da se mogu izvaditi maticne stanice.... najblize nam je da ju odnesemo u Sloveniju   :Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

e to ti je čisti kapitalizam na djelu   :Sad:  , i biti će još teže

ali najgore što nije problem opremljenost bolnice (triba pod i 4 zida da moš roditi) nego je osoblje u pitanju, nehumanost na prvom mistu a na to ne utječe visina plaće

----------


## TinnaZ

sami smo si izabrali kapitalzam ...
Ali i da smo ostali u komunizmu, ništa nam ne bi bilo bolje.

----------


## Marko

> sami smo si izabrali kapitalzam ...
> Ali i da smo ostali u komunizmu, ništa nam ne bi bilo bolje.


Istina, ali bi barem mogli reci da je u kapitalizmu bolje   :Grin:  
A realno mislim da smo mi uspjesno spojili kapitalizam i komunizam.... barem najgore djelove. Prije ako si bio partijski komesar imao si najbolju njegu i skrb. Danas ako si politicar imas najbolju njegu i skrb   :Laughing:  

Ah... da nije smijesno bilo bi tragicno... ili mozda vise nije niti smijesno  :/

----------


## sbuczkow

> Sto se tice tretiranja zena pri porodu na isti nacin u potpunosti se slazem sa svima vama, medjutim... nazalost toga ce biti sve manje i manje (nazalost). Izabrali smo kapitalizam, a jedino mi Hrvati znamo dobro unistiti svaki sustav koji se pojavi kod nas, pa tako cemo uskoro doslovno imati "ako imas novaca bit ce sve u redu, a ako nemas krepaj na cesti".


Ne bih se baš složila s ovim.   :Smile:  Odnosno, mislim da je plaćanje za "stvari" dobro. Jer ljudi trebaju plaćati ono što cijene. Zašto bi sve bilo besplatno? Meni je draže platiti za ginekologa i ne nervirati se i dobiti dobar tretman za 250kn nego visiti u lošim uvjetima- jer to je ono što država "daje" kad "imaš socijalno". Naprosto, u bolnicama nema dovoljno osoblja ni kvalitetne opreme da bi porod mogao biti idealan. Čak da su svi iznimno ljubazni, to ne bi bio porod kakav bi žena zamišljala da ne zna što je zapravo čeka.  :Smile:  
Inače, podržavam privatno rodilište i rado bih platila za takav porod unatoč tome da sam također "prosjek".  :Smile:  Podržavam svaku zdravu konkurenciju i mislim da je to ono čega u RH jako fali. I ne mislim da će tamo rađati samo Jet-set.  :Smile:  Sigurna sam da će se tamo poroditi i jako puno Roda.  :Smile:   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> . Naprosto, u bolnicama nema dovoljno osoblja ni kvalitetne opreme da bi porod mogao biti idealan.


za prirodan porod je dovoljna strunjača i jedna babica

----------


## sbuczkow

[quote="MGrubi"]


> za prirodan porod je dovoljna strunjača i jedna babica


da, ali u st rodilištu su 4 babice u smjeni za sve rodilje. Zato kažem da nema uvjeta jer nema ni kadra dovoljno.

----------


## TinnaZ

možda se sjete, pa omoguće da možeš platiti "svoju" babicu koju si izbareš.
Ono, ja si izaberem Eriku ili Ivu, odemo do tamo kad krenu trudovi (ako ona ne radi taj dan), i ona je rezervirana za mene cijeli porod.

----------


## sbuczkow

> možda se sjete, pa omoguće da možeš platiti "svoju" babicu koju si izbareš.


E to je stvarno dobra ideja! U biti, da je ikoga briga, puno toga bi se moglo promijeniti s malim trudom.  :Wink:

----------


## TinnaZ

a kužiš, veća je šansa da privatnika bude briga, nego nekoga tko je na državnim jaslama (to su stvarno posebne osobe, koje sistem radio/ne radio ne dovede u ravnodušnost).
Koja je motivacija primalji koja radi u državnoj službi da pruži 110% svojih mogućnosti u dobrobit rodilje. Ili nekom ravnatelju da promijeni rutinu i ustaljene protokole.
Pa čak i na ovom forumu, na kojem se čini da su svi motivirani da promijene nešto na bolje u korist rodilja, kad se stvarno pokrene nešto konkretno, ispadne da je samo mali dio spreman otići dalje od verbalne razine komentiranja na forumu. Kako onda od državnih "službenika" očekivati nešto puno konkretnije od praćenja ustaljene rutine. Makar rutina bila i kompliciranija od jednostavnog praćenja logike jedne strunjače i jedne primalje.

----------


## Marko

> Ne bih se baš složila s ovim.   Odnosno, mislim da je plaćanje za "stvari" dobro. Jer ljudi trebaju plaćati ono što cijene. Zašto bi sve bilo besplatno?


OK, možda nisam dovoljno dobro objasnio svoj stav. U potpunosti podrzavam placanje za nesto extra. Iz toga razloga supruzi uplacujem dodatno zdrv. najvise kategorije jer ipak zelim da ima najbolje kaj se trenutno moze dobiti. Razmisljao sam i da joj platim porod u inozemstvu, ali ona nije zeljela. Zeljela je roditi u HR.
Ja cisto govorim da ima ljudi koji ne mogu financijski izdrzati tako nesto i koji su osudjeni na nesto losije. Koliko god sam za placanje extra usluge, toliko mi je zao ljudi koji to ne mogu.




> Inače, podržavam privatno rodilište i rado bih platila za takav porod unatoč tome da sam također "prosjek".  Podržavam svaku zdravu konkurenciju i mislim da je to ono čega u RH jako fali. I ne mislim da će tamo rađati samo Jet-set.  Sigurna sam da će se tamo poroditi i jako puno Roda.


I ponovno naglasavam... podrzavam privatno rodiliste 100%   :Smile:   I da... gotovo sam 100% siguran da ce ovaj doktor uskoro traziti lokaciju za prosirenje posla jer ce imati jako puno mama koje ce htjeti platiti nesto extra i imati najbolju mogucu njegu.

----------


## Felix

> Ne bih se baš složila s ovim.   Odnosno, mislim da je plaćanje za "stvari" dobro. Jer ljudi trebaju plaćati ono što cijene. Zašto bi sve bilo besplatno?


placamo mi nase zdravstvo itekako. njihove place dolaze iz naseg dzepa. nista nije besplatno!

----------


## MGrubi

neće osoblčje u privatnim bolncama veće plaće natjerati na humanost i uljudnost nego prijeteći otkaz,
te bolnice ovise o zadovoljstvu pacijenata , jer ako nisu zadovoljni ili se pročuje za neki loši tretman otići će drugdje

----------


## Deaedi

> neće osoblčje u privatnim bolncama veće plaće natjerati na humanost i uljudnost nego prijeteći otkaz,
> te bolnice ovise o zadovoljstvu pacijenata , jer ako nisu zadovoljni ili se pročuje za neki loši tretman otići će drugdje


ISTINA!!!! Pa vidi se da je medicinsko osoblje u nasim bolnicama zasticeno "ko licki medvjedi", cak i kada naprave velike pogreske, a ko bi ih najurio radi neljubaznosti.

----------


## sbuczkow

> OK, možda nisam dovoljno dobro objasnio svoj stav. U potpunosti podrzavam placanje za nesto extra. Koliko god sam za placanje extra usluge, toliko mi je zao ljudi koji to ne mogu.


Nisam se ni ja dobro izjasnila.  :Smile:  Ja sam za to da mi svi živimo puno bolje nego sad a da ne plaćamo ništa (državi) i da sve bude privatno,a da onda "socijalni" slučajevi mogu dobiti puno više nego što sada "dobijaju" svi. Tako nekako...  :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> placamo mi nase zdravstvo itekako. njihove place dolaze iz naseg dzepa. nista nije besplatno!


Pa zato i kažem da bih ja radije ne plaćala državi tolike poreze, prireze i zdravstveno i mirovinsko nego bih radije sama odlučila što s tim ostatkom svoje plaće napraviti. Jer ne znam da li itko od naše sadašnje generacije računa na mirovinu od države?

----------


## MGrubi

> Jer ne znam da li itko od naše sadašnje generacije računa na mirovinu od države?


ja ne 

u se i u svoje kljuse  8)

----------


## zrinka

[quote="sbuczkow"]


> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za prirodan porod je dovoljna strunjača i jedna babica
> 
> 
> da, ali u st rodilištu su 4 babice u smjeni za sve rodilje. Zato kažem da nema uvjeta jer nema ni kadra dovoljno.


ali stignu dati bebicama bocicu   :Razz:

----------


## sbuczkow

> ali stignu dati bebicama bocicu


Kad su se jako ispraksirale u toliko godina bočicarenja.     :Grin:

----------


## martina123

Ja sam odusevljena idejom i realizacijom istog!!!! :D 

Naime, curke moje, znaci vi mislite da bi trebalo biti besplatno?...

Znaci, i sve ostale privatne bolnice (citaj rodilista) u Njemackoj, Austriji, Svicarskoj, Spanjolskoj i drugim zemljama bi takoder trebala biti besplatna?
Ne kuzim?

Mislite VIP trudnice ce samo pohoditi ugodnije rodiliste? Ste sigurne?

Ja i mm prvi (radimo i mm i ja) sa prosjecnim prihodima cemo se odluciti za to rodiliste! Naravno! Pa zdravlje je na prvom mjestu i moje je pravo na odabir gdje cu se poroditi (kad jednom ostanem trudna) pogotovo nakon toliko godina sa problemom neplodnosti, jednim jajnikom itd...


Carski rez, da ici cu na carski rez iz mnogih razloga (medicinkih, dokazanih!), ali ne iz straha!

Jednstavno ne zelim glumiti heroja ulice i naskoditi si bebacu (s obzirom na stanje) pri porodu, opet odabir doktora i moj odabir!..

Ne zaboravimo onih 10% mogucnosti mogucih problema pri porodu..

Pa cure moje trebale bi pozdraviti novosti i unapredenja u Lijepoj nam nasoj, neka se razvije bolja konkurencija, neka nam se zdrastvo malo digne!..

Zelim vam svima ugodan porod i divnu bebicu/ce bez obzira gdje mi budete rodile!  :Heart:

----------


## martina123

Jos nesto, moje clanstvo u udruzi BETA dovoljno dokazuje koliko se borim pomoci nasim bolnicama,
No dok se standard ne poveca (nasom pomoci) dotad cu i dalje ici kod doktora kod kojem vec idem godinama i dalje ce me on pratiti pa onda naravno i poroditi!
Opet, moj privatan odabir!

----------


## Felix

martina, slazem se s tobom da je sasvim ok da postoje privatne bolnice i rodilista kao sto postoje u eu. cure se bune *zbog toga sto bi jedan minimum postovanja i humanosti trebao postojati (i) u drzavnim bolnicama*, kao sto je to u eu - znamo po pricama s poroda. uvijek ce biti onih koji ce htjeti ici privatno, zasto ne, to uopce nije u pitanju.

----------


## martina123

Felix   :Wink:  

Sa tom cinjenicom se apsolutno slazem sa vama, nase zdrastvo je u komi (od neimanja osnovnih aparata, medicinskog osoblja, nehigijene, ponekad i nestrucnosti/lako cemo ..)...

No, znate iznenadile biste se kad bi cule koliko na primjer nizozemci placaju za zdrastvo mjesecno, a koliko dugo cekaju odredenu pretragu...( bas sam nedavno pricala sa sefom mog muza, nizozemcem)..

Te,koliko su skupi pregledi na primjer u UK....

Te.... Uglavnom problem kod nas je neimanje novaca/financijske potpore te svih nuspojava koje to prate... Znam.. Koma...  :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da nisu u pitanju novci niti oprema bolnice jer: u pitanju je naše sudstvo,
s ovakvim sudstvom svaki doktor može raditi šta hoće jer nema sankcija, sporovi se razvlače ko trakavice dok ne uđu u zastaru
to je glavna razlika između nas i EU-zemalja (kod njih sudstvo radi svoj posa)

----------


## Riana

Podržavam gradnju. Barem se nešto mijenja i konkurencija je dobra, potiče na promjene.
 :Klap:

----------


## Felix

martina, financijska strana je samo jedan dio price. je, zdravstvo je u komi, ceka se na preglede, nema tuseva, bla bla.
ali ne pricamo o tome. nasim rodilistima fali ono nematerijalno: ljubaznost, humanost, postovanje zelja pacijenata, neforsiranje aktivnog vodjenja poroda. da smanje silne rutinske dripove, epiziotomije, ctg-ove, itd, smanjili bi se i troskovi bolnice.

----------


## martina123

:Wink:  ma naravno, slazem se!

Bila sam prije mjesec/dva na hitnoj u Puli (ginekologija) i cekam ja (na hitnoj) 2-3h ...
I udem napokon  i cuje on moju dijagnozu, i kaze : ah da, boli vas, al svejedno dodite vi meni negdje tako za tjedan dana... Ne treba prije..


Ako sam mu dosla n ahitnu znaci d atreba prije, treba sad...

Da, apsolutno se slazem sa vama!

----------


## chris blue

Danas sam u Petrovoj na kontroli čula da je Podobnik odustao od gradnje privatnog rodilišta.

----------


## TinnaZ

ih

----------


## Isabel

> Danas sam u Petrovoj na kontroli čula da je Podobnik odustao od gradnje privatnog rodilišta.


 :shock: 
A ja se nadala da je pri kraju, i pred otvorenjem!! E jesam nadobudna... Znaći, ne gine mi Kuća za porode ili Feldbach!! Nisam još ni trudna, ali znam gdje ću ja donijeti svoje dijete na svijet!  :Wink:

----------


## marilu

> Ma koji idiotizam - privatno rodiliste... a ljudi moji, ka da ne znamo svi koji je standard u Lijepoj nasoj... naravno, to ce biti samo za zgrtanje love i za supruge hrvatske "elite", a male ljude ko sljivi... pa ne bi smilo tako bit, kriteriji bi tribali bit jednaki za sve... ko kaze da je vridniji porod neke zene jer ima vise novca od neke druge?! tribalo bi se okrenit na drugu bandu i razmisljat kako da se napravi nesto sta bi bilo dostupno svima, a ne samo odabranima... 
> Ja iman jako lipu uspomenu sa svog poroda, ali dosta njih nema. Jako je bitno osoblje. U rodilistu san upoznala i zena koje su dogovorile epiduralnu, da bi ih ogadilo kada su dosle na sam porod, pa zena koje su ostavili same u boxu i otisli piti kavu, da bi dosli na sam izgon i uvatili bebu u zadnji tren da ne padne na pod. Sa mnon su cilo vrime bili i MM i dokt i sestre... i to mi je puno znacilo... S druge strane, ima zena koje su prezadivljene sobon i sam porod, trudnoca i sve prije i nakon je veliki teret za njih... jedna moja vrsnjakinja, koju san upoznala u rodilistu, je rekla da je radala nizasta i iskljucivo je trazila carski, misleci da je nakon carskog nista nece boliti, a bebu je donila roda. Zalosno je da ce upravo takvoj vecini biti pristupacan komoditet takvog privatnog rodilista!!!


Ja imam misljenje da se porod moze obaviti sasvim kvalitetno i jeftino kod kuce , te da kod vecih broja rodilja uopce nije potrebno neko privatno rodiliste, da ne znam sto ponude u sklopu toga. Uvijek je dobro imati kvalitetno rodiliste za one mame sa nekim poteskocama pri porodu ili visoki rizik kod vise beba, ali isto mi tako zvuci da ovo rodiliste nece primati svaku rodilju, bar ne onu plitka dzepa!

----------


## zg franka

Samo kratka neformalna informacija - vjerojatno će se rodilište otvoriti u jesen.

Imat ćemo nadam se što čitati o iskustvima uskoro!

----------


## Isabel

jel etko zna koji doktor otvara Privatno rodilište u Zg.?   :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam cula Podobnik, ali nisam sigurna.

----------


## ronin

Ja sam čula(odnosno taj mi je dotični privatnik to rekao)da će se u Samoboru urediti i otvoriti privatno rodilište.

i inače je ta poliklinika prekrasna ,pa mogu misliti kako će tek rodilište izgledati...

----------


## MGrubi

nekako mi se čini da će to rodilište imati visok % carskih ....
no da li će imati opcije prirodnog poroda, hm....

----------


## TinnaZ

pa ako platiš da te puste na miru - valjda će te pustiti na miru

sada ne možeš niti to (a da imaš razumijevanje i podršku), da plaćaš i suhim zlatom

----------


## ronin

Ja se zalažem na pravo ženinog izbora KAKO će roditi,ako želi carski,neka ga dobije,ako želi prirodni porođaj-neka ga dobije.
Ono-platiš što želiš i to dobiješ.Mislim da je to odlično.

Neke žene žele roditi carskim rezom-to je činjenica.Možemo mi sad do prekosutra razgovarati o tome kako je prirodni porod najbolja opcija(to je i moje mišljenje,nemojte me krivo shvatiti),no meni opet sve skupa nema smisla ako opet sama ne možeš odlučiti što ćeš i kako ćeš. 

Ja ću se uvijek odlučiti za prirodni porođaj no isto tako neću podozrivo promatrati neku ženu koja odabere planirani carski-ona je tako odlučila-njeno tijelo-njena stvar.

Gore od ovog  trenutačnog stanja valjda ne može biti..sada oni odlučuju umjesto nas samih .

----------


## MGrubi

ma nisam htjela pokrenuti raspravu oko CR-a
nego meni moj instikt govori da će se i u takvom rodilištu bez problema dobiti CR, a oko prirodnog će biti teoretiziranja

----------


## ronin

Ja se nadam da neće...baš zbog novca.kako reče Tinna,platiš im da te puste na miru.

----------


## TinnaZ

s tim da bih ja dodala da dogovor oko carskog treba biti uz debelo uvažavanje stručnog mišljenja, jer to je ipak operacija gdje je uključen i život i posljedice po život nekog malog bića. Ne bi se trebala moći naručiti kao liposukcija.
Isto tako bi i prirodni porod trebao biti u dogovoru.
Ono što svakog razumnog muči, je da će moć novca gaziti sve pred sobom, pa i moral i etiku i stručnost.
Međutim, tu se konačno javlja i konkurentnost koja neminovno nosi i svoje dobre strane.
Kad sve zbrojiš i oduzmeš - trebalo biti biti u korist rodilja i djece.

----------


## Tihuana

> ...da dogovor oko carskog treba biti uz debelo uvažavanje stručnog mišljenja, jer to je ipak operacija gdje je uključen i život i posljedice po život nekog malog bića. Ne bi se trebala moći naručiti kao liposukcija. Isto tako bi i prirodni porod trebao biti u dogovoru. (...)


Ja bih rekla - SVE je rizik. Porod, liječnička ekipa, bolnica, *rodilja*, dijete, trudnoća, pa i život. Nemam namjeru zvučati patetično. 
Zato se slažem i s TinnomZ i najvevećim dijelom ostalih - zaslužujemo IZBOR. Pravo izbora. Jel mi to donio kapitalizam, oduzeo komunizam, platila živcima, suzama, boli, traumama ili novcem i poklonima, kako god, samo da mogu izabrati i sama odgovarati za svoj izbor, a ne ne moći izabrati, a onaj tko je izabrao u moje ime kako će me, gdje i pošto poroditi - da ne snosi niti zrno odgovornosti za bilo što što pođe loše.
 :Bye:

----------


## sanja-m

Iako je puno toga vec napisano na ovom topic-u vezano za stanje u nasim rodilistima htjela bih dodati par stvari koje mislim da nisu spomenute:
1. nedostatak strucnog primaljskog obrazovanja (kao npr. strucna primaljska skola koja je nekad educirala u Rijeci generacije primalja) nuzno svodi primalju na pomocno medicinsko osoblje koje ne nastupa samostalno (stiteci interese rodilje) vec je pod apsolutnom kontrolom lijecnika porodnicara
2. kapacitet rodilista (pogotovo u Zagrebu) je ocito premali za broj rodilja te kao takav otvara vrata na veliko sljedecem obrascu ponasanja:
  - porodnicar: haj'mo mi to rijesiti u "razumnom" roku - citaj pozurit cemo porod upotrebom medikamenata - ta necemo ovdje sjediti cijelu noc cekajuci prirodu da proradi. Tko zna u kojem trenutku ce to i proraditi - po Murphy-u vjerojatno kad budemo na pauzi za jelo ili na nekom hitnom carskom, a dezurna na kavi pa cemo imati frku i komplikacije. Bolje je da mi odredjujemo tempo poroda nego da porod odredjuje nas tempo rada
 - primalja: nece mene nitko zezati svojim specijalnim prohtjevima: te necu ovo te hocu bas ono. Cijeli dan slusam samo jauke, psovke, zene pred zivcanim slomom, svakome sam na usluzi po cijeli dan, ubijam se od posla i nemam mira ni sekunde. Pokazes nekome mali prst - on bi odmah cijelu ruku ! Pa i moje strpljenje ima svojih granica. 

U fazi sam razmisljanja kojoj bolnici pokloniti svoje povjerenje. Predvidjeni termin poroda mojih dvojki je kraj 12/07 . Nakon pracenja nekoliko topic-a ovog foruma nisam puno pametnija ... Razmisljala sam o Rijeci jer imaju nesto obrazovanije primalje i malo liberalniji pristup, no u siroj obitelji imala sam prije 10-tak god. lose iskustvo upravo s tom bolnicom (ukratko: rodilju malo zaboravili a ona bas tad odlucila roditi kad nikog nije bilo u blizini, doktor dotrcao u zadnji cas za carski)
 Ne bi bas rado takvo iskustvo.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Meni je samo apsurdno to da većina doktora u državnim bolnicama rade i privatno, pa te privatno bajle kao caricu, a u državnoj te ne pogledaju!!!!
Jeli to normalno  :? ..koliko žena stvarno nema uvjete za kovertu, pa ni za "vrećicu" koju im dajemo svi po redu za boravak u bolnicama!!! Ima puno slučajeva koje ja znam vezane uz porod, MPO ili druge grane medicine, koji su tretirani kao "nitko ili netko usput" kada su došli u državnu bolnicu, a kada su se kod istog doktora pojavili privatno ...mmmm...carice marice! To me ljuti jer se stvarno sve na kraju svodi na lovu! I naravno da me ne shvatite krivo, nisu SVI liječnici takvi ali ih ima...dosta...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

> Iako je puno toga vec napisano na ovom topic-u vezano za stanje u nasim rodilistima htjela bih dodati par stvari koje mislim da nisu spomenute:
> 1. nedostatak strucnog primaljskog obrazovanja (kao npr. strucna primaljska skola koja je nekad educirala u Rijeci generacije primalja) nuzno svodi primalju na pomocno medicinsko osoblje koje ne nastupa samostalno (stiteci interese rodilje) vec je pod apsolutnom kontrolom lijecnika porodnicara
> 2. kapacitet rodilista (pogotovo u Zagrebu) je ocito premali za broj rodilja te kao takav otvara vrata na veliko sljedecem obrascu ponasanja:
>   - porodnicar: haj'mo mi to rijesiti u "razumnom" roku - citaj pozurit cemo porod upotrebom medikamenata - ta necemo ovdje sjediti cijelu noc cekajuci prirodu da proradi. Tko zna u kojem trenutku ce to i proraditi - po Murphy-u vjerojatno kad budemo na pauzi za jelo ili na nekom hitnom carskom, a dezurna na kavi pa cemo imati frku i komplikacije. Bolje je da mi odredjujemo tempo poroda nego da porod odredjuje nas tempo rada
>  - primalja: nece mene nitko zezati svojim specijalnim prohtjevima: te necu ovo te hocu bas ono. Cijeli dan slusam samo jauke, psovke, zene pred zivcanim slomom, svakome sam na usluzi po cijeli dan, ubijam se od posla i nemam mira ni sekunde. Pokazes nekome mali prst - on bi odmah cijelu ruku ! Pa i moje strpljenje ima svojih granica. 
> 
> U fazi sam razmisljanja kojoj bolnici pokloniti svoje povjerenje. Predvidjeni termin poroda mojih dvojki je kraj 12/07 . Nakon pracenja nekoliko topic-a ovog foruma nisam puno pametnija ... Razmisljala sam o Rijeci jer imaju nesto obrazovanije primalje i malo liberalniji pristup, no u siroj obitelji imala sam prije 10-tak god. lose iskustvo upravo s tom bolnicom (ukratko: rodilju malo zaboravili a ona bas tad odlucila roditi kad nikog nije bilo u blizini, doktor dotrcao u zadnji cas za carski)
>  Ne bi bas rado takvo iskustvo.



A Sanju_m potpisujem u potpunosti!!

----------


## TinnaZ

> Meni je samo apsurdno to da većina doktora u državnim bolnicama rade i privatno, pa te privatno bajle kao caricu, a u državnoj te ne pogledaju!!!!.


 hm, jučer sam gledala nedjeljom u dva, gdje je potegnuto pitanje stimulacije liječnika. Istina je da sada nemaju apsolutno nikakvu stimulaciju da rade bolje ili lošije; kako god radili isto im je, osim što one koji rade malo bolje očekuje možda tu i tamo kakva koverta, i za nadati im je da ih neće nitko kritizirati na nekom forumu.
Pritom ne mislim da stimulacija nužno mora biti samo financijske prirode, ali mislim da je nestimulacija ogroman problem.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Stvar je u tome što većina nas na svom poslu nema stimulacije, u nikakvom pogledu, pa ga obavljamo savjesno i ok! Pogotovo oni koji se bave ljudskim životima...mislim da im ne bi trebao biti prioritet lova - svi mi radi nje radimo znam to, ali njihov poziv je od samog početka drugačiji - nije samo posao koji odradiš pa odeš kući!!

----------


## TinnaZ

to i kažem da ne mora stimulacija nužno biti financijske prirode.
Ali složiti ćeš se da stranke uglavnom nisu presretne i zadovoljne sa bilo kojim oblikom usluga od "državnih" službenika, a tu je opet zajednički problem stimulacija. Makar stimulacija bila da te šef neće naribati svaki mjesec, nego svaki treći ako dobro radiš   :Smile:  Kod njih nema čak niti toga. No dobro, odosmo van teme.

----------


## Ivana1976

Ja sam već sada odlučila da ću slijedeći porod obaviti u privatnoj klinici pa koliko god to koštalo.Jer sam u jednom postu pročitala da ljudi dižu kredite za vjenčanja , aute , pa zašto ne bi i za puno važniju stvar.
Osobno milslim da ako platiš imaš mogućnost izbora ako želiš prirodan porod ,CR ,epiduralnu ,Svatko ima pravo na izbor ,a puno žena koje su izjavile da žele prirodan porod na kraju su se predomislile i uzele epiduralnu ( anesteziolog mi osobno rekao koji radi u KBC - Rijeka ).
Isti anestesiolog je bio na usavršavanju u Engleskoj gdje svakoj rodilji stave pripremu za epiduralnu pa koja se predomisli samo spoje lijekove -
većina se predomisli   :Predaja:  .

----------


## TinnaZ

> Isti anestesiolog je bio na usavršavanju u Engleskoj gdje svakoj rodilji stave pripremu za epiduralnu pa koja se predomisli samo spoje lijekove -   .


 uh, meni je sama pomisao na stavljanje pripreme za epiduralnu bila dovoljno grozna, ako ništa zbog onih par postotaka koje ipak mogu završiti raznim komplikaciama (kako reče anesteziologinja koje su noćna mora svakog anesteziologa ali događaju se), da sam odbijala pomisao na epiduralnu.
Mislim ako prođeš postavljanje (čega?), onda je sama kemikalija samo još drugi dio opasnosti, prvi si već riskirala, a možda bespotrebno. Ne sviđa mi se to nikako.

Ali ovo za kredite za auto, pa zašto ne kredit za porod - svakako mislim da je jednako važno, odnosno važnije.

----------


## inikaaaaaa

ima li kakvih najnovijih vjesti , vezanih uz to novo privatno rodilište?? nemogu pronaći nigdje na netu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mica Maca

Pa ja sam bila nedavno na pregledu kod dr. Podobnika i sestra mi je rekla da je to u procesu i da ce biti otvaranje u 10. mjesecu...
niti ja nisam mogla nista naci na internetu, tako da eto uzmite ovu informaciju sa rezervom...

----------


## Romeo&Julija

E baš me zanima kolike će biti cijene.

----------


## iridana2666

Ako se otvori, možda ipak poradimo na trećem djetetu jer hoću caaaarssskkiii!!!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> Ako se otvori, možda ipak poradimo na trećem djetetu jer hoću caaaarssskkiii!!!!!!


potpunose slažem s tobom  :Kiss:

----------


## icyoh

nadam se da će nešto i biti od toga   :Smile:  

uostalom, ja smatram da svaka odrasla odgovorna osoba mora imati pravo izbora, zato ne shvaćam argumente kojima je gradnja takvog rodilišta nešto negativno..pa tko želi će ići, tko ne želi neće...
a da je stanje u našim bolnicama katastrofa, o tome se ne treba ni pričati..konkurencija ove vrste može samo popraviti stanje

----------


## Ivana1976

Rodilište se otvara na jesen.Informacija direktno iz prve ruke ( dr. Podobnik - a ). :D

----------


## medusa

Mene isto zanima kolike će biti cijene. Ako je apartman u Petrovoj 600 kn dnevno, koliko će samo ovo biti....

----------


## TinnaZ

a čuj, netko daje za auto desetke tisuća eura, netko sa skupe cvikse, a netko će za porod ili svoje dijete ...
Oni koji nemaju niti za jedno, imati će državna rodilišta, koja će ipak imati za vratom dah konkurencije privatnih, i nitko me neće uvjeriti da je to loše (konkurencija).
Što se samo dogodilo kad je opća praksa otišla u privatno, ili stomatolozi ... prije se čekalo satima, da ne kažem danima, sada kod svoga ginića ne čekam nikada duže od doslovno 5-10 minuta.

----------


## TinnaZ

u varaždinu "apartman" nakon poroda ne košta ništa. Rađaona je isto "apartman" za porod, ali ako nemaš sreće onda si tamo gdje su dvije ili tri rodilje (ja sam rađala stvarno u prekrasnoj sobi).
Ali ga ne možeš niti rezervirati.
Ako imaš sreće imaš, ako nemaš nemaš.

----------


## icyoh

po nekoj mojoj procjeni mislim da bi trebalo biti cca 1500€

praćenje cijele trudnoće kod privatnika će me koštat skoro 1000€ (barem kako je zasad krenulo), sumnjam da će to biti jeftinije

a kaj ću sad - krediti su se dizali i za gluplje razloge  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

Ja sam vani platila elektivni carski, lukuzan apartman (da ti mozak stane) sa satelitskom, privatnim tlefonom, frižiderom, dodatnim krevetom, jacuzzi-jem i 3 vrste menija za doručak, ručak i večeru 500 USA$, ali ako je ovdje i 1500€ mislim da bi platila samo da dobijem carski, apartman i humani odnos.

----------


## medusa

ma ja se cure slažem, definitivno ću platiti ako neću dobiti drugačije ono što mi odgovara. Jedina stvar koja me kod našeg zdravstva živcira je da ja za tu lovu koju mi uzimau ne dobijem skoro apsolutno ništa. Kod ginekologa idem privatno, kod stomatologa isto, imam privatno zdravstveno osiguranjekoje si plaćam, malu isto vodim privatno i njoj plaćam privatno osiguranje. Čekanje po bolnicama i doktora kojeg ne mogu birati - e pa nisam za to. Podržavam u potpunosti gradnju nečeg ovakvog, isto iz znatiželje su me zanimale cijene.

----------


## icyoh

dobiš povrat poreza   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

www.osiguranje.hr



> Hrvatski liječnici godišnje uzmu tri milijarde kuna mita
> 
> Ukoliko je vjerovati istraživanju američke neprofitne organizacije USAID-a, oko 18 posto korisnika zdravstvene usluge u Hrvatskoj plaća "na crno", odnosno putem mita, prenosi Slobodna Dalmacija, koja godišnji iznos mita hrvatskim liječnicima procjenjuje na zapanjujućih tri milijarde kuna.
> 
> Američka neprofitna organizacija USAID je, naime, provela istraživanje o zdravstvenim sustavima u regiji, a rezultati istraživanja su, blago rečeno, porazni po hrvatsko zdravstvo.
> 
> Naime, čak 50 posto ispitanika smatra da je u Hrvatskoj korupcija među liječnicima "strahovito raširena", a prema istim podacima, čak 18 posto korisnika zdravstvenih usluga iste plaća "na crno". Ovi su podaci nedavno objavljeni u analizi analitičarke Svjetske banke Maureen Lewis, koja se bavila "neformalnim plaćanjem" u 29 tranzicijskih zemalja, te zemalja u razvoju.
> 
> U analizi se ne navodi odnosi li se tih 18 posto na ukupnu populaciju Hrvatske ili samo na korisnike zdravstvenih usluga, ali Slobodna Dalmacija procjenjuje da se radi o oko tri milijarde kuna mita godišnje, odnosno nešto više od 700,000 hrvatskih građana koji zdravstvene usluge plaćaju "ispod stola".
> Redakcija - 22.8.2007

----------


## TinnaZ

hoću reći plaćamo i ovako i onako, kako god okreneš

----------


## Felix

> a kaj ću sad - krediti su se dizali i za gluplje razloge


zelis reci da je ulaganje u poroda kakav zelis glup razlog? :? 
po meni, puno je gluplje ulaganje u nabrijani auto koji ti ne treba ili trodnevno vjencanje da ti cijelo selo zavidi, a onda otici u rodiliste, lec na stol 'da te porode' i sve skupa pokusati sto prije zaboraviti  :Rolling Eyes:  
1500 ili 2000 ili 5000 eura nije puno, ovisno koliko ti je bitno to sto ces dobiti za te novce.

----------


## TinnaZ

meni zvuči da je rekla da je kredite dizala i za gluplje razloge, pa može i za bitnije stvari

----------


## Ivana1976

> meni zvuči da je rekla da je kredite dizala i za gluplje razloge, pa može i za bitnije stvari




I meni isto!

----------


## Felix

aha, sori  :Embarassed:

----------


## medusa

> dobiš povrat poreza


za privatno osiguranje djeteta ne dobiješ  :/

----------


## icyoh

Felix krivo smo se razumjeli. ciljala sam na to da ljudi dižu kredite za tak glupe razloge (npr. moja frendica digla 5 000€ da kupi bundu) da ja uopće neću razmišljati hoću li platiti privat. rodilište. Naravno da hoću, pa makar trebala dići i kredit zbog toga. 
Jer ako sam digla kredit za auto (koji je puno nebitniji od mog zdravlja i zdravlja djeteta) dignut ću i za ovo

ne znam otkud si izvukla da smatram da je porod glupa stvar - da to smatram ne bih uopće bila na ovim stranicama i raspravljala o rodilištima
uostalom svi smo tu radi istog razloga   :Smile:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> Rodilište se otvara na jesen.Informacija direktno iz prve ruke ( dr. Podobnik - a ). :D


 :D  :D     :Heart:   :Saint:   poludit ću :D

----------


## Taša

ako bude i treće mi smo tamo :D 
a što se tiče kredita,digla bih i tri.S obzirom na današnje uvjete(osjetila na svojoj koži-dijete  zaglavljeno u porođ. kanalu a doc. na doručku  :Evil or Very Mad:  )bolje platiti pa si siguran da ovaj nije na gablecu!Kad se zlo desi onda se lupaš po glavi i ta lova ti ne predstavlja ništa,dao bi 1000 puta više

----------


## Felix

> ne znam otkud si izvukla da smatram da je porod glupa stvar - da to smatram ne bih uopće bila na ovim stranicama i raspravljala o rodilištima


sori jos jednom - totalno sam krivo shvatila  :Love:  
na ovo moram 



> moja frendica digla 5 000€ da kupi bundu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  mislim stvarno...

----------


## icyoh

nije bed, krivo sam se izrazila   :Smile:  

ma poanta svega kaj sam napisala je da smatram da je priv. rodilište super ideja i da bilokoja cijena nije previsoka za takvu vrstu usluge. Nemam ništa protiv socijalnih ginekologa i bolnica, no kad je riječ o zdravlju radije platim i budem mirna. 
Ma čak i da se radi o istom dr koji bi me porađao u bolnici, uvijek bi išla privatno. (Žalosno) ali kad platiš drukčije te tretiraju. A i već se panično bojim poroda, najmanje kaj mi u toj situaciji treba je neljubazna baba od sestre, nadrk.. doktor, prljava posteljina i oprema iz II svj. rata (tak je bar kod mog soc. gin)  :Nope:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo malo povijesti i kako je dr.p. govorio o rodinoj peticiji i zahtjevima prije 5 godina, baš zanimljivo...
http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2002/09/22/25A25.PDF

[quote]U jednoj izjavi za novine voditelj
porodnog odjela KB-a

----------


## VedranaV

Ah, možda je pročitao par istraživanja u tih 5 godina. A možda samo ima osjećaj za tržište.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Ah, možda je pročitao par istraživanja u tih 5 godina. A možda samo ima osjećaj za tržište.


  :Laughing:  da, a i ako nije ništa pročitao, pa ima samo osjećaj za tržište, privatniku ćeš vjerojatno moći platiti da te pusti na miru, da ti ne govori dok si se j. trebala si misliti da porod boli itd.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ah, možda je pročitao par istraživanja u tih 5 godina. A možda samo ima osjećaj za tržište.


ako ne biti će prisiljen prilagoditi se tržištu, jer će spadati pod uslužnu djelatnost   :Grin:  
a netko treba i financirati toliki pogon

----------


## TinnaZ

a ono što mi je ustvari na pemeti cijelo vrijeme kao pozitivno: ako ćeš biti prisiljen dići se sa stola u sred poroda (one koje uobičajeno prvo odu u državno), i ići u drugo rodilište, barem nećeš morati sa bebom koja je navalila van očajnički tražiti gdje i kamo kao ja na prvom porodu, nego ćeš znati kamo alternativno uvijek možeš otići.
Ja bi vjerojatno prvo izabrala Varaždin, jer je postao relativno ok u zadnje vrijeme, ali bi si za rezervu dogovorila ili barem ispitala mogućnost za privatno rodilište.

----------


## sandraL

Bila sam nekidan na tehničkom pregledu za uporabnu dozvolu rodilišta i kaže dr. da će početi sa radom za cca 15 dana. Prekrasno izgleda unutra. A što me je najviše oduševilo je ogromna plava kada! Naravno kada za rađanje.

----------


## iridana2666

Na kojoj lokaciji je bolnica?

----------


## TinnaZ

kaj gotovo je već, i počelo sa radom  :?

----------


## mfo

Mislim da će početi s radom negdje polovicom prosinca, a prijateljica mi se raspitivala za porod i cijena će biti oko 6000kn uključujući smještaj u apartmanu 3 dana. Navodno će imati i kadu i stolčić.
Ali ja ipak idem u Varaždin...

----------


## sandraL

Adresa je Sv.Duh 112.
Bebe će biti sa mamama a mogu i tate prespavati na pomoćnom ležaju

----------


## Deaedi

Super! Sto se nije otvorilo prije 3g.  :Sad:

----------


## Frida

Hm, too good to be true. Ja čekam prve priče iz tog rodilišta...

----------


## cherry

imam prijateljicu koja ide kod tog ginekologa (inače treba roditi negdje u 6 mjesecu, pa je rekla da se sprema rađati u toj privatnoj varijanti).
i super, ali vam moram reći da sjećajući se njene prve trudnoće i poroda - nisam stekla neki dobar dojam o njemu.
naime, radio je amniocentezu debelo iza 20-tog tjedna, bez ikakvih indikacija, a najbolje mi je bilo kad ju je naručio na indukciju da rodi u njegovoj smjeni????
koliko god sam ju ja pokušala prosvijetliti u vezi prirodnog (ili makar prirodnijeg) poroda, nee, njezin dr je rekao to i to...
trebam li reći da je imala jako bolan porod...
ne znam... 
možda je to zato što mene deprimira taj privatluk u  zdravstvu, ali jednostavno  nisam sigurna da privatno automatski znači bolje i prirodnije...

----------


## Deaedi

> možda je to zato što mene deprimira taj privatluk u  zdravstvu, ali jednostavno  nisam sigurna da privatno automatski znači bolje i prirodnije...


Naravno da privatno nije automatski bolje, ali ako ce zenama omoguciti da dobiju porod kakav zele (mozda to znaci i ne nuzno prirodan), onda je sasvim sigurno pomak na bolje.

----------


## TinnaZ

niti ne znači, nikako ne znači

Ali ja u tome vidim neke sasvim druge šanse, a to je za dobiti ono što se hoće, ako hoćeš to tako nazvati - da možeš platiti da te puste na miru i budu ljubazni. Šanse za one koje znaju što hoće. Svatko sluša preporuke za koje misli da su dobre, ionako.

----------


## cherry

ma, u pravu ste...
sad si mislim zašto sam tako apriori protiv toga i skužim.
u stvari me živcira ta 'prijateljica' kojoj je bitno privatno rodilište, ali iz meni neobjašnjivih razloga (jer je hoch , valjda?)
dakle, nije joj važna ni jedna stvar o kojoj se na rodi govori i koje ja smatram bitnima: prirodni porod, neodvajanje djeteta od majke, mogućnost podoja odmah po porodu, presjecanje pupkovine... isl.
tako da kad sam joj ja na njenu želju za rađanjem u privatnom rodilištu empatično rekla
-joj, pa da, baš lijepo, moći ćete biti svi skupa, i tm i stariji klinac
a ona će
-ma, ne, zašto da se dijete dosađuje, super je što ću biti sama u sobi..

zanemarite me. i have a problem   :Razz:

----------


## franica

> Mislim da će početi s radom negdje polovicom prosinca, a prijateljica mi se raspitivala za porod i cijena će biti oko 6000kn uključujući smještaj u apartmanu 3 dana. Navodno će imati i kadu i stolčić.


Zna li netko koliki je kapacitet tog rodilišta i koji ginekolozi planiraju tamo raditi?

----------


## zg franka

Pa cijena od 6000 kn i nije tako strašna. Očekivala sam i više. No treba se dobro raspitati - možda svaku dodatnu injekciju ili zahtjev naplaćuju posebno, a tko zna koliko košta svaki daljnji dan boravka.

----------


## iridana2666

Pitam se da li će se moći na elektivni carski i koliko će koštati, jer ako može, idem na treće dijete   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Vjerojatno hoce, privatnici obicno postuju informirani izbor rodilje i pravo na porod kakav zeli.

----------


## lexy

Jel netko zna, hoće li zdravstveno pokrivati možda jedan dio troškova ili je to čisti privat? Jer što ako se desi da imaš rizičnu trudnoću i moraš ležati tamo tjednima ili ne daj Bože mjesecima, koliki bi onda bio ceh?!!!
Jer ako Podobnik vodi cijelu trudnoću, onda te valjda i šalje k sebi u bolnicu a ne u državnu?!

----------


## MGrubi

> Pitam se da li će se moći na elektivni carski i koliko će koštati, jer ako može, idem na treće dijete


s obzirom na raniji CR, , mislim da bi ga dobila i u državnoj bolnici, prije nego li pravo na vaginalni

----------


## emira

Jel zna netko tko je cijenjeni dr. vlasnik rodilišta?? Živo me zanima...

----------


## mamma Juanita

dr. Podobnik?

----------


## Felix

da

----------


## sandraL

Cijeli kompleks se sastoji od tri zgradice: poliklinika, rodilište i bolnica koja još nije gotova. U zgradi rodilišta su 3 sobe (apartmana) za rodilje, operacijska sala, rađaona, soba sa kadom ...

----------


## Care Bear

Ja na redu za roditi u veljači i toplo se nadam da će do tada funkcionirati ovo rodilište jerbo i ja želim na carski (meni je prva trudnoća) a ne želim se objašnjavati po državnim bolnicama. Sandri L hvala na dragocjenim informacijama - hoćemo još, još  :D

----------


## bibai

Nekako mi se čini da 6000 kn ne uključuje i elektivni carski.

----------


## Care Bear

I ja mislim da je to cijena za prirodni porod, ali mi iskreno cijena nije važna. Išla bih ja u Postojnu, no ipak bih htjela da mi se dijete rodi u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## bubimira

Što u Postojni rade elektivni carski?

----------


## Care Bear

Postojna funkcionira kao privatno rodilište - tražiš porod kakav hoćeš, dobiješ apartman na 7 dana za tebe i pratnju, osobnog doktora i sestru/babicu za porod koji su samo s tobom za vrijeme cijelog poroda i ne idu nikuda. Jedini uvjet je da je trudnoća relativno uredna, u smislu da možeš otputovati tamo i ipak isplanirati neki termin poroda (to ne znači da ti induciraju porod - odeš tamo dan, dva prije pa čekaš ako ideš roditi prirodno). Isto tako moraš potpisati da si došla roditi zbog poroda a ne državljanstva djeteta, pa da se istog odričeš. To je ukratko. p.s. cijena je oko 10.000 kuna.

----------


## bubimira

Ma kužim ja to sve za Postojnu. I ja sam o njoj čitala kad sam se zanimala za prirodni porod. Al nisam znala da rade i elektivni carski. A koliko sam shvatila ti si rekla da bi na carski

----------


## pinocchio

> Nekako mi se čini da 6000 kn ne uključuje i elektivni carski.


cijena carskog reza je u vinogradskoj prije skoro 4 godine bila nešto manje od 6.500,00 kn. ova cijena uključuje svu silu medikamenata i sanitetskog materijala, a ne uključuje smještaj i prehranu. niti pdv.

----------


## Deaedi

U vecini slucajeva, kada nesto placas, onda obicno i daju ono sto hoces.

----------


## mamma Juanita

bubimira, možda je catch u tome što je Postojna rodilište, a ne porodni centar, što znači da se rade i carski.
sad, da li i elektivni po narudžbi ili ne, to ne znam.
lako moguće da da.
kao i za ovo naše.

----------


## icyoh

Care bear imaš li link za postojnu?
može i na pp.
hvala unaprijed

----------


## Alkemicarka

> Isto tako moraš potpisati da si došla roditi zbog poroda a ne državljanstva djeteta, pa da se istog odričeš. To je ukratko. p.s. cijena je oko 10.000 kuna.


Meni nije jasno kako onda beba prijeđe granicu, moraš valjda imati neku potvrdu  o rođenju :? Ipak je Slovenija EU.

----------


## Strippy

> Zna li netko koliki je kapacitet tog rodilišta i *koji ginekolozi planiraju tamo raditi?*


Kako se može doći do nekih konkretnijih informacija? Ima tko kakav brojček?

----------


## rinče

ja sam čula prošli tjedan da   su se ovaj vikend doktori selili u privatno rodilište . Međutim kako  namjeravam roditi na Merkuru strašno me zanima koji su to doktori  prešli u privatno rodilište. 
Jel ima tko kakvu točniju informaciju , ili kakav broj ?

----------


## TinnaZ

mislim da nas sve strašno zanima, jer će i to određivati orjentaciju toga rodilišta  :/ , a ne samo želje ravnatelja i vlasnika.

----------


## sandraL

Mislim da se može nazvati dr. Podobnika u ordinaciju u Lovranskoj 8 (3691 248). Tamo je do sad imao privatnu praksu.

----------


## zg franka

Ja sam 20.12. privatno naručena Podobniku - najavljeno u novu kliniku. Čim vidim i porazgovaram s njim, javljam vam sve što uspijem saznati. Termin poroda mi je krajem 3.mj. i voljela bih ukoliko cijenama ne budu previše bahati, roditi tamo. Ako će to pak biti veliki izdatak, dobro ću se raspitati koji doktori su s Merkura prešli, tako da si znam donekle organizirati i Merkur.

----------


## rinče

odlično , javi nam  sve što uspiješ saznati !

pozdrav!   :Smile:

----------


## Care Bear

I ja čekam info, jer sam u cajtnotu - termin 14.2,
 :D

----------


## Rage

[quote="Strippy"]


> koji ginekolozi planiraju tamo raditi?


Bolnica radi već punom parom, veliko, prostrano, sve ugodno osim glave bolnice S.P! Od doca iz merkura dolaze Zmijanac i Gebauer plus ostatak. Cijene nisu drastiče ko što se misli, kako za koga u stvari, ako očeš cr platiš 2000 eura, po želji, moš birat. Radi se i potpomognuta oplodnja za one koje zanima. Rodilište jos ne funkcionira do daljnjeg, frendica mi se sprema tamo na porod pa znam. Za one koje se odluće ić tamo sretno!

----------


## mamma Juanita

Rage, nisam skužila 


> Bolnica radi već punom parom





> Rodilište jos ne funkcionira do daljnjeg,


jel radi ili još ne radi?

----------


## Rage

Radi ti onaj dio, klasićni gin pregledi, uzv, inseminacije, ivf. pitam frendicu za detalje ako koga zanima. meni je tam skupo, al podupirem bolnicu takvog tipa, za onog ko si to može priuštiti pa i kredit uzimali!

----------


## Rage

zaboravila napisat da rodilište još NIJE profunkcioniralo, za one koje se tam misle porađat, nazovite i pitajte, novi broj je 639-8000

----------


## Brunda

Rodilište se otvara krajem mjeseca. A ovaj ponedjeljak su prvi dan radili. Cijena poroda će biti oko 2000 eura.
Sestrična mi je baš u ponedjeljak bila tamo na pregledu i to sve joj je rekao podobnik.

----------


## zg franka

Cijena carskog ili običnog poroda je 2.000 Eur? Pa cijena danas baš i nije tako mala.

----------


## sir_oliver

uz svo dužno poštovanje ja bih ipak rodila u običnoj bolnici, a taj iznos bih dala u humanitarne svrhe

----------


## Deaedi

> uz svo dužno poštovanje ja bih ipak rodila u običnoj bolnici, a taj iznos bih dala u humanitarne svrhe


Mora se dati bas taj iznos??? Ili bi naprimjer umjesto da si kupimo npr. parfem, tepih, auto, odemo frizeru...itd... isto mogli u humanitarne svrhe. Prioriteti su nam razliciti, tako da mislim da je ovaj komentar totalno neprimjeren. 
Nadam se da ces ako rodis u drzavnoj bolnici onda stati iza svog komentara i donirati tih 2000 EUR-a u humanitarne svrhe.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> uz svo dužno poštovanje ja bih ipak rodila u običnoj bolnici, a taj iznos bih dala u humanitarne svrhe


svatko ima svoje razloge i prioritete i ne treba ih potcjenjivati, porod nam je svima jako važna stavka u životu i _nešto što obilježava i nas i naše dijete za cijeli život_, bile mi toga svjesne ili ne.

cijena je prilična, ali još je veća cijena imati traumu nakon poroda.
ne kažem da u privatnom rodilištu to nije moguće (to ćemo tek vidjeti), ali je pretpostavka da će se za tu cijenu žene barem dostojanstveno tretirati.
nadam se da će biti tako.

osobno bih više voljela da se u HR počnu otvarati porodni centri gdje će raditi samostalne primalje i da se legaliziraju i omoguće asistirani porodi kod kuće, ali daleko smo od toga zbog njihovog neadekvatnog sustava obrazovanja.

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> Rodilište se otvara krajem mjeseca. A ovaj ponedjeljak su prvi dan radili. Cijena poroda će biti oko 2000 eura.
> Sestrična mi je baš u ponedjeljak bila tamo na pregledu i to sve joj je rekao podobnik.


kaj?? to si možeš birati? ako hočeš carski , naprave ti carski??  :shock: .. hmmm .. inače sam jedva čekala to otvaranje , ali sad kad čujem cijenu??!! :shock:  božeeeeee .. ma moga je tih 2000 eura negdje pametnije uložiti .. ccccccccssss cccccccsssss  :?

----------


## inikaaaaaa

da još neka .. dali je tu uključena i cijena boravka u bolnici ili samo porod ??!!  :?

----------


## sir_oliver

> sir_oliver prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uz svo dužno poštovanje ja bih ipak rodila u običnoj bolnici, a taj iznos bih dala u humanitarne svrhe
> 
> 
> Mora se dati bas taj iznos??? Ili bi naprimjer umjesto da si kupimo npr. parfem, tepih, auto, odemo frizeru...itd... isto mogli u humanitarne svrhe. Prioriteti su nam razliciti, tako da mislim da je ovaj komentar totalno neprimjeren. 
> Nadam se da ces ako rodis u drzavnoj bolnici onda stati iza svog komentara i donirati tih 2000 EUR-a u humanitarne svrhe.


*pravo na dostojanstvo imamo u svakoj bolnici i za to se treba izboriti , a ne platiti.*

----------


## ninochka

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sir_oliver prvotno napisa
> ...


malo si kontradiktorna?! kaj se imaš *boriti* za dostojanstvo  na koje* imaš pravo*?

----------


## sir_oliver

pa možda zato što su neki plaćali za nešto što su imali pravo, pa se sada očekuje da svi plaćamo. e pa to treba ispraviti.
ja im neću platiti nego ću zahtjevati da me se tretira isto kao i one koji dijele koverte. ne samo u rodilištu nego na svim odjelima.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Malo OT, ali danas sam bila na pregledu u trudničkoj ambulanti u Petrovoj. Bila je jedna gospođa s mužem koji je na šaletru istaknuo sestri da se sinoć čuo sa doktorom, onda je upadao u ambulantu, u kabine, kucao, ispitivao, žena je za to vrijeme telefonirala i svi su slušali kako priča o tome kako ima vezu i kako će sve srediti...mislim stavrno ljigavo, USKOK bi trebao angažirati neku undercover trudnicu i pohapsiti i ljude koji primaju i one koji daju mito, pa valjda više nikome to ne bi palo napamet.

A kako svi za sebe žele najbolji mogući tretman, dosta žena plaća, barem koliko sam čula. Meni to ne pada napamet, nikakvo mito, eventualno neko cvijeće i kavu sestri koja obuče bebu za doma - mislim da neću uspjeti spriječiti sveki u tome.

----------


## nessa

ok nije u redu kako su ti šta su platili postupili u ambulanti jer to nije ok prma drugima ma koliko ti platija ali se ne slažem s tebom da ne bi NIKAD i ti sama platila jer kad si u situaciji da ti bebin život a s time i tvoj ovisi o njihovoj brzoj reakciji a od njih ni traga ni glasa-doktora-pitala bi samo koliko,ne podržavam plačanje ni najmanje a sama san platila baš zbog njivove aljkavosti i da je bilo po njihovom danas nebi imala prelipu curicu tako da nikad ne reci nikad

----------


## mamma Juanita

mislim da je puno bolje i poštenije da postoji privatno rodilište gdje se ne moraju dijeliti plave koverte ispod pulta, a za ovo... 


> pravo na dostojanstvo imamo u svakoj bolnici i za to se treba izboriti , a ne platiti.


...se u Rodi vrlo aktivno borimo već niz godina.

na nama ženama je da više bunimo protiv neadekvatnog tretmana u javnim ustanovama koje svi mi plaćamo, na žalost previše je u našem mentalitetu ukorijenjeno gunđanje u bradu, a premalo glasne i konstruktivne kritike.

u otvaranju ovakvih centara ipak vidim više priliku za konkurenciju nego prijetnju, mada se bojim komercijalizacije poroda, jer čini se da može biti dobar izvor zarade.
bumo vidli.

----------


## navi

> pa možda zato što su neki plaćali za nešto što su imali pravo, pa se sada očekuje da svi plaćamo. e pa to treba ispraviti.
> ja im neću platiti nego ću zahtjevati da me se tretira isto kao i one koji dijele koverte. ne samo u rodilištu nego na svim odjelima.


Nadam se da ćeš nam ispričati svoje iskustvo nakon poroda u državnoj bolnici i da ono neće biti traumatično kao što je bilo moje. Pošto zasad iz tvojeg potpisa ne vidim da si to probala smatram da ne možeš komentirati nešto što ne znaš. Uz prvorotkinju ide neiskustvo, neznanje, neupućenost, strah za novorođenu bebu (uvuče ti se u kosti tek kad rodiš), uglavnom, tada smo jako ranjive. To kažem zato što sam i ja mislila kao ti *prije* nego što sam se suočila sa realnošću i neljubaznošću ljudi koji rade u našim rodilištima. Na žalost i mama i tata su mi bili po našim bolnicama, tako da i u tom pogledu znam o čemu govorim.

Što se tiče izbora rodilje gdje će roditi, sama riječ *izbor* govori da će tvoj biti tvoj, a moj moj, te stoga smatram da privatno rodilište predstavlja samo još jednu mogućnost izbora. Postoji više manje u svakoj zemlji, a u njega idu oni koji se na to odluče i nažalost kod nas, oni koji si mogu priuštiti.

----------


## Alkemicarka

> mislim da je puno bolje i poštenije da postoji privatno rodilište gdje se ne moraju dijeliti plave koverte ispod pulta, a za ovo... 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pravo na dostojanstvo imamo u svakoj bolnici i za to se treba izboriti , a ne platiti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


U potpunosti potpisujem.
nessa ako je netko privatno dogovorio pregled s doktorom ne daje mu to za pravo da ulijeće ko manijak u wc-e, neki nemaju ključeve, kuca po kabinama, ulazi bez kucanja u ambulantu...[/b]

----------


## Kejt

meni nikako u trenutku kad rađam ne odgovara boriti se i s kim i oko čega, već samim tim mi je narušeno dostojanstvo. slažem se da bi po defaultu neke stvari u državnoj bolnici trebali dobiti (a druge nedobiti), ali tako u stvarnosti nije i nije samo do toga da se treba 'boriti' i kritizirati, dobar dio problema je, čini mi se, duboko ukorijenjen i u mentalitetu (našem i naših liječnika, logično) i načinu pri(s)hvaćanja i žene i djeteta i poroda i seksa i sto drugih stvari i to se može mijenjati samo u dugoročnom procesu, puno širem i obuhvatnijem od raznih promjena u rodilištima samim. zbog toga, ako imam opciju plaćanja za ugodan i dostojanstven tretman, odabirem ju, ako si ju mogu priuštit, naravno. radije nego da dobijem ono što se trenutno nudi ili malo bolje od toga uz natezanja i sukobe. i, da je skupo, skupo je ... osobno bih se odrekla koječega i skupila za to, iako razumijem da se mnogi više i nemaju baš puno čega odreći, zato je stvar još tužnija.

----------


## emira

Ja u potpunosti opravdavam cijenu! Tko želi/hoće/može naka plati!

Ja osobno ne bih išla, pogotovo ne dok su još u početnoj fazi... Nek se malo uhodaju...   :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> slažem se da bi po defaultu neke stvari u državnoj bolnici trebali dobiti (a druge nedobiti), ali tako u stvarnosti nije i nije samo do toga da se treba 'boriti' i kritizirati, dobar dio problema je, čini mi se, duboko ukorijenjen i u mentalitetu (našem i naših liječnika, logično) i načinu pri(s)hvaćanja i žene i djeteta i poroda i seksa i sto drugih stvari i to se može mijenjati samo u dugoročnom procesu, puno širem i obuhvatnijem od raznih promjena u rodilištima samim


X

----------


## sir_oliver

ništa protiv nikoga. ja sam iznjela svoje mišljenje i iznosit ću ga i dalje. 
mislim da privatna klinika neće pridonjeti boljoj situaciji u državnim ustanovama. sigurno će mnogi od osoblja u državnoj bolnici koristiti rečenicu - ako ti se ne sviđa ti idi u privatno rodilište. 
ne vidim kako bi oni mogli biti konkurencija državnim rodilištima, pa nisu oni plaćeni po broju porođaja pa da se sada otimaju oko rodilja.

neka postoji privatno rodilište, ali mislim da je cijena od 14000 kn previsoka za tri do pet dana u bolnici.

Citat:
pravo na dostojanstvo imamo u svakoj bolnici i za to se treba izboriti , a ne platiti.
...se u Rodi vrlo aktivno borimo već niz godina. 
- a ja ću dodati da se pridružujem toj borbi i da ću u tome biti ustrajna 

moje iskustvo iz državnog rodilišta je sasvim normalno i ne znam kako je netko mogao zaključiti iz mog potpisa da nisam rodila

----------


## frogy

> ništa protiv nikoga. ja sam iznjela svoje mišljenje i iznosit ću ga i dalje. 
> mislim da privatna klinika neće pridonjeti boljoj situaciji u državnim ustanovama. sigurno će mnogi od osoblja u državnoj bolnici koristiti rečenicu - ako ti se ne sviđa ti idi u privatno rodilište. 
> ne vidim kako bi oni mogli biti konkurencija državnim rodilištima, pa nisu oni plaćeni po broju porođaja pa da se sada otimaju oko rodilja.
> 
> neka postoji privatno rodilište, ali mislim da je cijena od 14000 kn previsoka za tri do pet dana u bolnici.
> 
> Citat:
> pravo na dostojanstvo imamo u svakoj bolnici i za to se treba izboriti , a ne platiti.
> ...se u Rodi vrlo aktivno borimo već niz godina. 
> ...


Privatna klinika ne mora pridonositi boljoj situaciji u državnim ustanovama, niti je ona zbog toga izgrađena. Ima cura koje su išle rađati u Sloveniju ili Austriju i sigurno nisu tamo besplatno rodile, pa zašto onda radije ne bi u Hrvatskoj rodile (i platile), ako to žele. Da li je cijena visoka ili ne, to je individualno. Privatne klinike nisu za masovne porode, one su po mom mišljenju privilegija imućnijih i tako je to u cijelom svijetu. Što ne znači da ostale žene ne mogu imati lijep porod u državnoj bolnici, no sigurno neće imati toliko komfora što se tiče smještaja i sl. kao u privatnoj.

----------


## TinnaZ

I imati će mogućnost otići u privatno rodilište, čak i ako je porod započeo u državnom, pa shvate da je način na koji su primljene i tretirane ispod svake granice dostojanstva i onoga na što mogu pristati. Ovo jeste jako jako teško za izvesti, ali ja sam tako otišla u drugi grad, ne znajući da li će me uopće primiti. Da je bilo privatnog, otišla bih tada u privatno, sigurno sa manje stresa, i bez razmišljanja da li će me možda u tom drugom rodilištu odbiti i ostaviti pred vratima.

Ja ovo privatno rodilište vidim samo kao mogućnost izbora, a svaki izbor više je uvijek dobrodošao i pomiče granice na bolje.

Iako prema sve onome što sam pročitala o dr. Podobniku na topicu doktori iz Merkura, jako jako bih bila oprezna kod ulaska u to rodilište, ne zato što mislim da bi tamo netko bio neljubazan prema trudnici koja mu plaća 14000kn, nego zato što prema ovome dolje zaključujem da će tamo saobraćati neke osobe koje jednostavno ne vole svoj posao. To me podsjeća na jednu reportažu o Indiji i položaju žena, gdje se može za dobar novac dobiti i abortus u 5 mjesecu.




> Da, netko je nekome lijep, a drugome nije. Ali to nije razlog da se netko na nekoga izderava ili konstantno izderava i bude bezobrazan, a žene ovise o njegovoj pomoći.
> Meni je Podobnik zadnji troglodit. Ali sam pročitala da je curama koje privatno plaćaju dobar. A ja i MM mu ne plaćamo preko zdravstvenog?
> Na ženu bez noge koja je htjela dijete, a bila tamo zbog komplikacija se derao ko manijak što je ostala trudna, vrijeđao je stalno, zabranio da unosi inv. kolica u hodnik gdje su bolesničke sobe, svima se obraća sa ti...
> 
> A dr. Zmijanac, i meni su je bili preporučivali, ali nisam otišla k njoj. Ista ta žena bez noge je došla s trudovima u rodilište (ja sam tamo bila 30 dana pa sam dočekala i ispratila mnoge), a dr. Zmijanac ju je pustila da rađa 4h prije nego je poslala na carski (koji je imala dogovoren prije s dr. doktorom, ali je došla hitno po noći), a žena se nije imala s čime osloniti i poduprijeti da bi mogla normano roditi. Poslije tog carskog joj nije dobro očistila posteljicu pa je skoro dobila sepsu, kad je došla na čišćenje vidjela je dr. Zmijanac koja se nije htjela suočiti s njom, rekli su joj da ne radi, a ova ju je vidjela...
> 
> I tako, ima normalnih dr. ima i biožesačuvaj, a sve je stvar sreće.
> O dr. Stasenko sve naj. I drugi su mi bili ok, ali već lagano zaboravljam imena...


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...er=asc&start=0

Ovo me je totalno potreslo, iako sam čitala prije par dana.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa možda zato što su neki plaćali za nešto što su imali pravo, pa se sada očekuje da svi plaćamo. e pa to treba ispraviti.
> ja im neću platiti nego ću zahtjevati da me se tretira isto kao i one koji dijele koverte. ne samo u rodilištu nego na svim odjelima.


Samo naprijed, držim ti fige. Osobno mislim da je to SF.

----------


## TinnaZ

ma nije dušo SF, iz osobnog iskustava govorim, samo je pitanje koliko u tom trenutku imaš snage za borbu, i da li je lakše rješenje ovo gore ili odlazak preko granice, u privatno rodilište itd. Neke žene se u tim trenucima jednostavno iz lavica u normalnom životu, pretvore u jagnjašca, što je velikim dijelom i zbog hormona i zbog toga što porod nije vrijeme za borbu. Ako je potrebna borba, onda je priroda to tako zamislila da se porod odgađa (pa si opet podložan raznim preporukama da se to kemijom malo ubrza)

----------


## sir_oliver

ma sve skupa vas ne razumijem. ne znam zašto ste se tako okomile na mene. samo sam napisala da je 14 000 kn previše i da ih ja ne bih platila. nigdje nisam spomenula da tu kliniku treba zatvoriti ili bilo šta drugo.
to je isto kao da sam iznjela svoje mišljenje o pelenama, pobačaju, kontracepciji ili bilo čemu drugo.

ne vidim ništa znanstveno fantastično u normanom odnosu po bolnicama, a nije da ih nisam posjećivala

----------


## Felix

> sigurno će mnogi od osoblja u državnoj bolnici koristiti rečenicu - ako ti se ne sviđa ti idi u privatno rodilište.


nazalost, potpuno se slazem s ovim  :Sad:   :Mad:  

to ce se sigurno dogadjati.

takodjer, MOGUCE jest roditi na human i lijep nacin... u drzavnom rodilistu. nekoliko clanica rode i forumasica je imalo stvarno lijep prirodan osnazujuci porod. ima na portalu, ima na pricama s poroda. neke su se vise, neke manje borile za to. ali su se izborile.

ali sve smo razlicite. vjerujem da je sir_oliver tip osobe koja se zna zauzeti za sebe cak i u trudovima; ja recimo nisam. ona je rodila u hr, ja sam isla van (i platila, s benzinom i sve skupa, manje od 2keur). obje smo zadovoljne. svaka se na svoj nacin izborila za ono sto zasluzuje.

nadam se samo da ce ovo privatno rodiliste omoguciti onima, kojima cijena nije previsoka a niti zele u 'obicno' rodiliste niti su spremni putovati van zemlje, da imaju porod bez borbe i prepucavanja.

takodjer se nadam da ce konkurencija bar za par promila smanjiti svemirske razmjere mita i korupcije u nasem zdravstvu.  :Rolling Eyes:   jer po pitanju placanja, definitivno jesu konkurencija. (jeste li vidjeli prije par dana izvjestaj o korumpiranosti u hr? dobili smo katastrofalne ocjene :/ )

----------


## TinnaZ

> sir_oliver prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sigurno će mnogi od osoblja u državnoj bolnici koristiti rečenicu - ako ti se ne sviđa ti idi u privatno rodilište.
> 
> 
> nazalost, potpuno se slazem s ovim


 pa jedna lavica bi jako dobro znala što napraviti s tom izjavom, ohoho itekako. Puno lakši šah mat, nego kada ti netko bez pitanja prokine vodnjak, pa možeš nakon toga 100 puta ići negdje drugo ništa ne pomaže, ista stvar i sa drugim kemijama.
Međutim, bez bliske osobe uz sebe (muža ili nekog drugog), niti u jednom slučaju ne možeš ništa, ili barem jako teško.

Mudar i hrabar će naći načina da dobije ono što želi ako se prethodno pripremio za to, ovako ili onako, privatno ili državno, privatno je samo jedna opcija više.

----------


## Deaedi

> ma sve skupa vas ne razumijem. ne znam zašto ste se tako okomile na mene. samo sam napisala da je 14 000 kn previše i da ih ja ne bih platila.


Ne, vec si implicirala da je glupost placati porod u privatnoj klinici i da bolje da se taj iznos da u humanitarne svrhe.
A kada mi netko govori kako bi trebala trositi novce koje sam ja zaradila i jos implicirati neke humanitarne donacije (a ja se stvarno trudim uvijek pomoci koliko mogu), to me stvarno razljuti.

----------


## Felix

deaedi, gdje je to sir oliver napisala? ona je samo rekla



> uz svo dužno poštovanje *ja bih* ipak rodila u običnoj bolnici, a taj iznos bih dala u humanitarne svrhe


i to je njeno pravo. ja ne bih rodila ni u drzavnoj ni u privatnoj bolnici nego u kuci za porode ili doma, ali to ne znaci da kazem da je *glupost* uciniti nesto drugacije. izrekla sam samo svoj stav, na koji ima pravo i sir oliver i imas i ti.

----------


## Care Bear

Mislim da je cijena apsolutno primjerena!

Kao što imamo izbor ići privatno ginekologu, internisti i slično, te za te usluge platiti negdje i visoke cijene, smatram da trebamo moći roditi privatno te za to platiti.

A ako platite da vam plastični kirurg napravi novi nos (cijena je otprilike ista kao i za porod), ili veće cice (što je oko 5000 EUR-a), meni bi osobno bilo važnije potrošiti novac na dobro iskustvo poroda i privatni tretman.

Debatirati o tome što se sve može s 2000 EUR-a je sasvim suvišno!

Isto tako smatram da ako žena ima pravo izabrati da li će roditi začeto dijete ili pobaciti, ne vidim zašto pojedine žene padaju u nesvijest od toga što bi netko izabrao način na koji roditi (u mom slučaju je to carski)?  :Smile:

----------


## Eowyn

znali itko koji pedijatri tamo rade?

----------


## zrinka

> *pravo na dostojanstvo imamo u svakoj bolnici i za to se treba izboriti , a ne platiti.*


upravo tako!

----------


## Deaedi

> sir_oliver prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *pravo na dostojanstvo imamo u svakoj bolnici i za to se treba izboriti , a ne platiti.* 
> 
> 
> upravo tako!


No, ako neki zele ici linijom manjeg otopra, to je njihov izbor. I njihov novcanik.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Moram priznati da ipak ne razumijem čemu toliko buke oko privatnog rodilišta - to su dvije odvojene teme i nemaju puno veze jedna s drugom. Problemi preopterečenosti državnih bolnica, nezadovoljnog i kojekakvog osoblja, uvjeta u tim rodilištima i slično su jedna tema i treba je gledati kao problem za sebe. Srećom pa postoji barem jedna jaka udruga kao što je Roda i koja većim ili manjim koracima ipak uspjeva izboriti nekakva poboljšanja. (OT: hvala cure što postojite i što ste toliko aktivne, to mislim vrlo ozbiljno)

Što se tiče privatnog rodilišta - ako je eventualno prigovaranje bolničkog osoblja (i to uglavnom rijetkih i frustriranih medicinskih sestara) jedino što u ovoj priči zabrinjava, onda zaista ne vidim problem. A po pitanju cijene - e da sam ja diplomirala na medicini, stažirala, specijalizirala, izgubila godine studija, obilazila rodilišta po svijetu, ušla u kredite da izgradim kliniku, tada sigurno ne bih radila za kikiriki. Osim što rad liječnika privatnika s razlogom ima visoku cijenu, tu je i niz drugih troškova - plaće liječnika, medicinskih sestara i ostalog osoblja, održavanje rodilišta, ulaganje u opremu... Troškovi su astronomski. A njega sigurno neće sufinancirati država. Lijepa, ugodna, čista i opremljena rodilišta s razlogom puno koštaju. Druga je stvar naš standard i koliko si žena može porod u takvim bolnicama priuštiti. To je rizik koji nosi liječnik čija je klinika. Super ako uspije, svaka mu čast.

Prava rodilja je nešto o čemu mora voditi računa država, a ne privatnici. Kada se otvori više privatnih klinika tada će konkurentnost i zakoni tržišta sniziti cijene. Veća ponuda, manja cijena. Nadam se da će biti više takvih klinika, ali ja očito neću dočekati te niže cijene...

----------


## Arkana10

Da pokusam samo istaknuti makedonski primjer
mi imamo privatnu bolnicu za ginekologiju i akuserstvo (naravno i rodiliste) i drzavne bolnice i jos jednu privatnu bolnicu.
Ova prva je prva i zbog mogucnosti MPO i zbog rodilista naravno
prirodni porod je 1000E za 3 dnevnim prestojem, a carski mislim oko 1500E + se placa za 7 dnevnog bolnickog ljecenja
(da, ima visok procenat CR, koliko znam i elektivnih i fura se naveliko epidural i t.d., naravno da se ne propagira dojenje = ovo znam licno, pokusala sam malo educirati tamo).
Bila sam na MPO tamo nekoliko godina, placala ali ne dobivala tretman kakav zelim (ne trazim puno, samo ljudski pristup, na zalost kako je to bolnica na glasu dolaze i iz Makedonije i iz Kosova i ostale drzave i ko placa vise taj dobija, da ima fenomen plave kuverte, nazalost.) Odustala sam zbog medicinskog osoblja to sam rekla i doktoru koji mislim da je suvlasnik bolnice. Znam 10 zena koje su se porodile tamo, sve carski, sve magicno izgubile mljeko. i naravno dobile formulu po preporuci ljecnika.
***
U drzavnim bolnicama za radjanje kako je znam samo od druga iskustva, ali ima i humani i nehumani pristup ali to nije tema topika.
***
ova nova privatna bolnica ima svoj MPO centar (tamo sam sada) i rodiliste. Prirodni porod je cca 1000e a CR vise, podatke su da je CR oko 20% znam pitala sam. Postuje se volja rodilje, imaju kadu ali ne koriste je, kaze niko nije to trazio. Educira se o dojenju ali ne tako puno.
***
Sta zelim reci kako me interesira puno i prirodni porod i dojenje i sl. neophodne elemente humanog odnosa, pitala sam, istrazivala, naravno zelim informirani izbor. I poddrzujem privatna rodilista.
Iskreno mi je bilo cudno zasto kod nas ima, a u Hrvatskoj ne, tek ove godine. Bilo je neke zakonske prepreke ili ne?

**
iskustva koje sam prepricala sam dobila od bliskih osoba sa razlicitih svjetonazora. Podatke sam sama istrazila.
*
Za sada cilj mi je zatrudnjeti za porod bi voljela birati. A to je ono sto mi donosi privatno rodiliste, mogucnost izbora.

Nadam se da nisam pretjerala i da ste me shvatile sta zelim reci.

----------


## TinnaZ

baš je interesantno ovo što si napisala.
Izgleda da može krenuti i ne jednu i na drugu stranu, zavisno od rukovodstva  :?  čega? A rukovodstvo u ovom našem privatnom nije baš na nekom glasu, što se tiče prirodnog poroda, više izgleda što se tiče one materijalnije strane, kao što sam komentirala, za dobre pare sve se može.

Ali podržavam mogućnost izbora, i mislim da izbor više najčešće donosi dobro.

----------


## inikaaaaaa

ma velim , ja sam jedva dočekala vijest o otvaranju ,jer nudi puno više mogučnosti , ali sam doista razočarana sa cijenom .. mislim 2000 je stvarno previše .. pa ajde 1000 ali .. užas .. ma cvilit ću je isto tako i u državnoj .. i to badava   :Laughing:

----------


## icyoh

meni je otvaranje ovakvog rodilišta odlična ideja i glupo mi je moralizirati da li je to ispravno. Tko ne želi ići, ne može, tko želi neka ide. Uostalom, postoje i privatni ginekolozi za vođenje trudnoće, zašto ne bi i za porode.
O cijeni se da raspravljati do sutra - radi se o velikom iznosu (za primanja prosječnog građanina), no opet, platila bih i više za (bilokoju) kvalitetnu zdravstvenu uslugu.
Iz mog primjera - spremna sam platiti za porod u Grazu u kući Monike F. zato jer znam kakav porod želim i ne želim se u trudovima boriti za to. Znam da bi pravo na dostojanstven porod trebala imati u svakoj drugoj bolnici, no sasvim sigurno se ne planiram boriti i svađakati sa osobljem dok rađam, niti objašnjavati zašto hoću/neću epizotomiju, drip i sl.

Uglavnom, da li je netko bio tamo ili nazvao??

----------


## Felix

> Uglavnom, da li je netko bio tamo ili nazvao??


icyoh, pricas li o moniki ili privatnom rodilistu?

----------


## zg franka

Cure,

Na žalost nisam uspjela ništa saznati - obzirom da još uvijek nije otvoreno ni dr. ni sestra nisu spremni pričati o cijeni.

----------


## marta

Jutros, u prilogu Jutarnjeg lista o zdravlju piše da rodiliste pocinje s radom od Nove godine.

----------


## romi

Mene jakooooo zanima cijena privatnih pregleda kod Podobnika, te na kraju i porod - kolika je cijena, pa kad netko sazna - javite!

----------


## Helena28

> Mene jakooooo zanima cijena privatnih pregleda kod Podobnika, te na kraju i porod - kolika je cijena, pa kad netko sazna - javite!


Trudnički pregled se naplaćuje 600 kn.

----------


## icyoh

Felix pitam za privat. rodilište - za Moniku sve znam, raspitujem se od 13tj trudnoće   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

aha  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

Ima li što novo?

----------


## zg franka

Ima u jučerašnjem Večernjem. Što kažete na cijenu od cca 2000 EUR? Da li je to konačno ili novinarsko nagađanje?

----------


## Stijena

> Ima u jučerašnjem Večernjem. Što kažete na cijenu od cca 2000 EUR? Da li je to konačno ili novinarsko nagađanje?


Ako je to točno, meni se ne čini previše za nešto što bi mi trebalo biti lijepo iskustvo, međutim, upitno je koliko je to zaista tako, radi li se možda o "olakšavanju" poroda upravo zato jer je netko to platio, pa to i "očekuje"....a isto tako pitam se koliko još na tu cifru ima "zavisnih" troškova i koliko to na kraju zaista ispadne!

_nastavak topica na 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=56960_

----------

